# Die größten Irrtümer



## Maraduk (28. Juli 2008)

Weiß nicht obs sowas schon gibt, aber ich hab mich heute an zwei Sachen erinnert. Zwei Irrtümer, als ich mit WoW anfing und die mir im Nachhinein echt lustig vorkommen:

1. Ich lief als kleiner Level 20er Mage durch SW, plötzlich machts "Swuuusch" und ich hab nur noch 85% Mana! Ich hatte doch vorher 100%! Dann seh ich nen Typen weglaufen (Level 70 Magier) und flüster ihn ganz entsetzt an:

"Wieso klaust du mir meine Mana, hast kein eigenes??"

Von ihm kam nur: "Das ist Arkane Intelligenz. GZ zu Level 20 :-)"

Tja, und so hab ich den Intbuff kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







2. Ich war sehr stolz drauf, bis Level 10 nicht gestorben zu sein, aber dann ist es passiert. Im Wald von Elwynn hat mich eine Horde Defias niedergestreckt. Das dumme war:
Zu dem Zeitpunkt dachte ich ernsthaft, die "6 Minuten bis zur Freigabe" bedeuten: Wenn du dich in sechs Minuten nicht wiederbelebt hast, dann wird dein Charakter gelöscht.
Naja...man kann sich vorstellen wir verzweifelt ich war, als ich kurz nach dem Geist-freilassen nen WoW-Error bekam und das Spiel sowie Rechner komplett abstürzten. Und ich war tot!
Das waren die schlimmsten zwei Minuten Reboot die ich je hatte!


----------



## Lisutari (28. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Irtum in WoW...Hmm
Das war wohl als ich mit lvl 20 den beigleiter eines Jägers mit einem Druiden verwechselt habe und ihn anreden wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter~Killah (28. Juli 2008)

GZ


----------



## Gattay (28. Juli 2008)

Maraduk schrieb:


> 2. Ich war sehr stolz drauf, bis Level 10 nicht gestorben zu sein, aber dann ist es passiert. Im Wald von Elwynn hat mich eine Horde Defias niedergestreckt. Das dumme war:
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt dachte ich ernsthaft, die "6 Minuten bis zur Freigabe" bedeuten: Wenn du dich in sechs Minuten nicht wiederbelebt hast, dann wird dein Charakter gelöscht.
> Naja...man kann sich vorstellen wir verzweifelt ich war, als ich kurz nach dem Geist-freilassen nen WoW-Error bekam und das Spiel sowie Rechner komplett abstürzten. Und ich war tot!




Ich muss zugeben, ging mir ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paTschQ (28. Juli 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein größter Irtum in WoW...Hmm
> Das war wohl als ich mit lvl 20 den beigleiter eines Jägers mit einem Druiden verwechselt habe und ihn anreden wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Finds lustig, glaub ich aber ned =))


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein größter Irtum in WoW...Hmm
> Das war wohl als ich mit lvl 20 den beigleiter eines Jägers mit einem Druiden verwechselt habe und ihn anreden wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


echt bombig... ich hätte mich so kaputt gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B.CA$H (28. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Int-buff finde ich ja aml Klasse ^^


----------



## nuriina (28. Juli 2008)

Maraduk schrieb:


> 1. Ich lief als kleiner Level 20er Mage durch SW, plötzlich machts "Swuuusch" und ich hab nur noch 85% Mana! Ich hatte doch vorher 100%! Dann seh ich nen Typen weglaufen (Level 70 Magier) und flüster ihn ganz entsetzt an:
> 
> "Wieso klaust du mir meine Mana, hast kein eigenes??"
> 
> ...



Als Mage hättest du den Int-Buff ja eigentlich kennen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss noch das ich es mit meinem ersten Level 5 Jäger unheimlich schwer fand aus dem Startgebiet der Nachtelfen rauszukommen, weil ich schwer damit beschäftigt jeden neutralen Mob anzugreifen anstatt vorbeizulaufen. Eigentlich kann man ja bis Darnassus durchlaufen ohne angegriffen zu werden.


----------



## b1ubb (28. Juli 2008)

da ja eigentlich mein erster char ein magier war

war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich 
kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

lol, nette Idee und nette Storys bis hierher.

Ich kann mich leider an keine so witzige Story errinnern. Was nicht heissen soll, dass es keine gab. Jeder war mal "dumm" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durbem (28. Juli 2008)

Einer meiner größten Irrtümer, die mir jetzt gerade Einfallen war:
Ich habe einen *Hexer*gefragt, ob er mich nach Dunkelküste porten kann. Also, der Hexer stand neben mir^^
Nunja, damals sagte man mir: Mages und Heer können porten. Hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isalia (28. Juli 2008)

So richtig fiese Irrtümer hatte ich gar nicht meine ich..mir fällt nur ein doofer Irrtum ein.
Ich dachte damals, daß ja sicher nach jedem Gebiet eins kommt, was so bis zu 10 Level über meinem ist...wollte also fein vom Rotkammgebirge (was damals aber Redridge hieß) in die Brennende Steppe...irgendwie hatten diese bösen Wichtel in der Lava aber was dagegen und streckten mich auf der "Lavabrücke" nieder...


----------



## Eckhexaule (28. Juli 2008)

Hab mit nem Freund (jäger) als Druide in Teldrassil gelevelt.
Da kam ein anderer Jäger und fragte wie man 2 Katzen haben kann.
Hab mich weggeschmissen.

Als Jäger war ich mal im Scharlachroten Kloster und wurde nach einem Whipe gekickt weil ich nicht geheilt habe.

Gibt noch mehr aber dauert zu lange!


----------



## Eddishar (28. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> da ja eigentlich mein erster char ein magier war
> 
> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> ...



Dann bist Du also der Grund, warum heute bei den Tagestipps steht: "Man kann gleichzeitig essen und trinken."?

Danke, ohne Dich würde ich vermutlich heute noch essen ODER trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isalia (28. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> da ja eigentlich mein erster char ein magier war
> 
> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> ...



Jetzt wo ich das lese...das ging mir auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paTschQ (28. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen gibts nun manakekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

wo mein hexer noch klein war, hab ich gefragt wo man seelensplitter kaufen kann ^^


----------



## askmike (28. Juli 2008)

hatte mal einen nachtelf von darnassus nach eisenschmiede geleitet. da ich eine hexe habe die ihren wichtel dabeihatte (70 ausdauer), ist bei meinem zögling immer wieder der blutpakt an- und ausgegangen. könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie die anzeige zwischen 300 und 1000 leben hin und hersprang? zeigte dann ja auch nur noch 30% leben an und der meinte dann ich soll das lassen sonst stribt er noch *g*


----------



## Parkway (28. Juli 2008)

als ich meinen ersten char gemacht hab und zum ersten mob ging, bin ich dauernd rumgezapelt wärend dem kampf weil ich dachte ich müsse denn attacken des gegners ausweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kumpel der mir das game zgezeigt hat: "omg, das is net tekken-.-"

war mein erstes rpg


----------



## Streikilein (28. Juli 2008)

askmike schrieb:


> hatte mal einen nachtelf von darnassus nach eisenschmiede geleitet. da ich eine hexe habe die ihren wichtel dabeihatte (70 ausdauer), ist bei meinem zögling immer wieder der blutpakt an- und ausgegangen. könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie die anzeige zwischen 300 und 1000 leben hin und hersprang? zeigte dann ja auch nur noch 30% leben an und der meinte dann ich soll das lassen sonst stribt er noch *g*



Wtf geil xD


----------



## maaggi128 (28. Juli 2008)

da gabs viele z.b.

mein erster char warn mage hab die vieher nur mit stab gekillt weil ich ka hatte des ich zaubern kann

ich dachte in sockel z.b. blau kan nur blau rein

dacht hunter wär n nahkämpfer wegen fähigkeit und waffe

wuste nicht wie man ein pet füttert und des ist dan abgekratzt

dacht defias wär alle ´´Horde´´ also andere spieler wegen dem look

und kan eig allem zustimmen


----------



## b1ubb (28. Juli 2008)

paTschQ schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts nun manakekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt ich hab damals ein mail an blizzard geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und siehe da 2 jahre später, kam es endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDeath2008 (28. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52493

Die größten Irrtümer:

Wenn man glaubt, dass das Forum hier zu mehr als 50% aus sinnvollen Posts besteht
Wenn man glaubt, es gibt keine Flamer

Wenn man glaubt, das die Leute nett sind^^
Das ist doch Ingame und Outgame dasselbe.
Glaubt ihr die Leute sind im RL genauso?

Edit: Wenn die anderen Leute meinen, einen beflamen oder runter machen zu müssen und glauben es funktioniert xD


----------



## Todeshieb (28. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste am Anfang nix mit Bedarf oder Gier beim Looten anzufangen. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass sich Bedarf ja nicht so aggressiv anhört wie Gier, und hab eben die ersten Male immer Bedarf gedrückt ...


----------



## Arquilis (28. Juli 2008)

Mein größter irrtum als ziemlicher wow-noob war, dass ich dachte, die buffs wären fähigkeiten die man in der angegebenen zeit bekommt. Deswegen hab ich ständig versucht, sie mir mit einem Linksklich sofort zu holen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Eine Kleingkeit:

Hatte mich mit meinem ersten Char mal in XR (Crossroads) gute 20min in einem Zelt  versteckt...bis ich dann gelesen habe, dass mir die einfallende Allianz garnix tun kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich glaub ich sogar nochn Screenshot von gemacht - müsst ich mal raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (28. Juli 2008)

DarkDeath2008 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52493
> 
> Die größten Irrtümer:
> 
> ...



Ja Untoten Spieler essen Menschen.
Der Kanibale von Rothenbrug muss auch ein Untoter sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Troll Spieler bekiffen sich die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Juli 2008)

Maraduk schrieb:


> Weiß nicht obs sowas schon gibt[...]




Ja und zwar genau hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...5&hl=faupax ;D
Wird vielleicht von einem netten Mod verschoben =)


----------



## Rontis (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mich kurz nach meinem Debut in WoW gefragt, warum es so schwierig war die Level 1 Gegner mit meinem Krieger zu töten...
Ich wusste nicht, dass ich ein Zauberbuch hatte in dem der alles beschleunigende heldenhafte Stoß war^^ ... hatte mich auch gewundert wofür Wut war...


----------



## Lichtdrache (28. Juli 2008)

Mein grösster irrtum als mit  meinen magetwink mal den eltiedrachen solo killn wollte in den blutmytjosinseln aber der hat meinen magetwink locker umgehaun ich hab gemerkt das elitemobs mit mage schwer sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurrak (28. Juli 2008)

1. Ich lief als kleiner Level 20er Mage durch SW, plötzlich machts "Swuuusch" und ich hab nur noch 85% Mana! Ich hatte doch vorher 100%! Dann seh ich nen Typen weglaufen (Level 70 Magier) und flüster ihn ganz entsetzt an:

"Wieso klaust du mir meine Mana, hast kein eigenes??"

LOL, wer soll das glauben? Du willst uns ernsthaft erzählen, das du mit Lev 20 noch nie Arkane Intelligenz benutzt hast? Ich lach mich schlapp. Straf mich Lügen aber ich glaube das hat nen Mage schon mit Level 2. Hättest du jetzt geschrieben du bist Druide oder Schami oder Hexer oder ne andere Klasse außer mage, hät ich dir deine erfundene Story geglaubt.

Der 2. Teil ist da schon glaubwürdiger. Ging mir ähnlich. Zumindest hat ich den gleichen Gedanken.


----------



## Redtim (28. Juli 2008)

erstmal wird hoffe ein interesanter und lustuiges thema hier^^

also bei mir wars ganz am anfang mal so das ich on kam, 2lvl gemacht hatte und plötzlich ein disk hatte. Dachte mir nichts schlimmes aber auch einmal seh ich das mein char noch das lvl hatte wie vorm einloggen(war noch nciht eingelogt) dann dahcte ich schon: och ne oder? sag nicht ich muss das alles nochmal machen (war nicht gewöhnt online zuspielen, d2 hatte ich alles vergessen wie das so is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )ich voller angst eingelogt und schau vorsichtig nach ob ich wirklich alles nochmal machen muss... (ihr kennt ja die antwort oder XD)

ja, das war mir dann peinlich^^ 

aber ein klassenkamerat war noch besser: er ist schon lvl 27. und auf den weg nach 1000nadeln (sch*** name) und dann kommt ihm ein ally entgegen glaube ein Nachtelf war das. Er will linksklick machen, macht rechtsklick und will ihn angreifen. Steht aber zuweit weg und er is krieger^^ er rannte dann weg und er fragte mich dann was das war. Er dahcte das war ein NPC, als ich ihm sagte das war ein spieler war er verwundert... er wusste überhaupt nicht das echte menschen seine feinde spielen... XDD musste nurnoch lachen

PS: wer das ender der ersten geshcichte nicht kennt: ich musste nätürlich nichts nochmal machen

so long


----------



## b1ubb (28. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Hatte mich mit meinem ersten Char mal in XR (Crossroads) gute 20min in einem Zelt  versteckt...bis ich dann gelesen habe, dass mir die einfallende Allianz garnix tun kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



versteckt find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist das einzige was WoW noch "lustiger" machen könnte
das man sich verstecken kann bzw dann sein name nicht über den char angezeigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Zu mir hat mal nen Kumpel gemeint, der ganz nue Hexer gespielt hat und neu in WoW war, sei schon sher anstrengen dieser Hexer das man immer nur 1 Seelensplitter haben kann und sich immer wieder einen Neuen machen muss. Ich konnte echt nicht mehr und hab ihm dan erklärt das er auch mehr als einen haben kann. Dann kam noch die gniale Frage: Aber die verschwinden doch wenn länger als 15 min off ist, so stehe das ja im Startbildschirm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vlun (28. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Irrtum war wohl als ich mir schon sehr spät in der Nacht einen Orc Magier (!) erstellt habe. Wie ich dann schließlich in Sen'Jin ankam wollte mir dieser verflixte Magierlehrer doch weis machen, ich sei gar kein Magier! Wie ich im Allgemeinchat nach Hilfe gefragt habe wurde ich freundlich aber bestimmt darauf hingewiesen, dass ich ein Hexer bin ^^


----------



## Bears (28. Juli 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich wusste am Anfang nix mit Bedarf oder Gier beim Looten anzufangen. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass sich Bedarf ja nicht so aggressiv anhört wie Gier, und hab eben die ersten Male immer Bedarf gedrückt ...




dessegen wurde ich auch schon ein paarmal nageschnautzt, bis ich es begriffen hatte.


----------



## Næthril (28. Juli 2008)

Mein irrtum war ca in den lvln 15-20. Da wurde ich in eine gilde eingeladen(zum ersten mal) und hatte keine ahnung was die Gildennachricht des Tages war. In der stand dann das wir(die Gilde) zusammen auf einem anderen Realm neu anfangen wollten um auf dem gleichen lvl zu sein. Ich dachte die Gildenachricht habe nichts mit mir zu tun und bezieht sich auf etwa ganz anderes und so hab ich mich dann ne ganze zeit gewundert warum ich immer als einziger in der Gilde on war, bis ich das dann endlich kapiert habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowman (28. Juli 2008)

Grüsse!
Mein Irrtum als Anfänger war in HDW (erste Inztanz die ich war) und ich dachte Bedarf würfelt man wenn ich es einfach brauche (im Sinne von brauchen kann ich alles und wenn ichs verkaufe), und Gier würfelt man wenn ich nen Gierhals bin und ne tolle sache sozusagen anderen weggieren will.
Nach mehrmaligen "Zurechtweisungen" hab ichs denn aber doch kapiert wies richtig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaros (28. Juli 2008)

als ich grad mit meinem schurken angefangen hab hatte mein kumpel nen jäger lvl 30 als er mir todstellen gezeigt hat war ich beeindruckt und habe ihn gefragt woher er das kann er sagte nua beim jäger lehrer is ja klar als ich 2wochen später lvl 30 war habe ich ca. 10 leute angeschrieben und gefragt bei welchem jägerlehrer ich todstellen erlernen kann bis mia später gesagt wurde das es nua jäger können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe damals pre BC bis lvl 45 nicht gewusst wie ich mein pet ¨füttere bis es mir ein lvl 60 t2 hunter netterweise erklärt hat :> Und bis ich fast full t2 hatte wusste ich auch nicht das man sein Pet ausbilden kann^^


----------



## Lord Freezy (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab iwann so um lvl 30 gemerkt dass man in den skilltrees auch runterscrollen kann -.-


----------



## Stonewhip (28. Juli 2008)

Naja, bei mir hat's etwas länger gedauert, bis ich den "global cooldown" verstanden hatte. Hab immer gedacht, irgendein mob hat mich mit etwas belegt, und verzögert somit meine Aktionen.

( Erklärung: ich komme ursprünglich von GuildWars, und dort ist es die Klasse "Mesmer", die andere Caster (und auch Meele's) mit Illusionen belegen kann, auf das diese ultralange Cast-/Angriffszeiten haben was bis zum Sperren einer ganzen Skill-Kategorie gehen kann (z.B. ALLE Feuerzauber sind 10 Sekunden gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nightwraith (28. Juli 2008)

Mit meinem allerersten Char (Krieger) hab ich nie Fähigkeiten benutzt weil ich mir die Wut für die "stärkeren"Gegner sparen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab nach 2 Stunden glaub Level 3 erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Un meinen Druiden hab ich am Anfang gaaaanz ausgewogen in allen Skilltrees so ein bisschen geskillt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem ersten Gnome Mage das Gebiet um Ironforge untersucht, die Lepragnome bekämpft und eine interessante Höhle entdeckt.
Neugierig bin ich da rein und peng tot. Gegner mit Totenkopflevel. 
Ich war ziemlich sauer auf Blizz, was dass den in einem Anfangsgebiet zu suchen hat. Dachte mir ziemlich schlecht ausbalanciert das ganze.

Naja was wusste ein D2 Zocker schon von Instanzen (in dem Fall Gnomeregan)


----------



## Drénus (28. Juli 2008)

Hehe,mein erster Char war nen Krieger.Nun Gut ich hatte mit lvl 37 einen Spieler gefragt was für Stats ein Krieger braucht,nunja er Antworte mir mit Willenskraft und Int was ich natürlich auch zu Herzen nahm. Und 23 Lvl später hatte  mir jemmand gesagte das Ich halt sachen wir Stärke Ausdauer usw. bräuchte was natürlich dumm war denn ich hatte mein ganzes Equip mit Willenskraft und Int,und so durfte ich erstmal mein ganzes Equip umräumen.Ich hätt mir in den Hintern gebisse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (28. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte, dass es nicht mehr Fähigkeiten gibt, als die , die der erste Lehrer im Startgebiet einen beibringt.


----------



## FoolsTome (28. Juli 2008)

Also dass ein KRIEGER in einem ROLLENSPIEL keine INTELLIGENZ sondern STÄRKE braucht, hätte ich eigentlich von jedem normal-sterblichen erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab bis level 60 nicht gewusst, wofür man Ablenken benutzt (Schurke). Außerdem hatte ich Zerhächseln und Finte bis MC nicht in der Leiste. Aggro? Was is das? O.o


----------



## Daplex (28. Juli 2008)

Eiso ich gaaanz früher habe mir nen hunter hochgespielt so ca lvl 15 und dann gecheckt ich kann ja ein pet haben so da hatte ich die q gemacht und auf einmal war es wech (nicht gefüttert) eiso neuen char angefangen ... so ging das immer weiter bis ich dann ein gm ticket gefunden habe xD naja is was peinlich aber mich kennt ja keiner


----------



## bullybaer (28. Juli 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Als Mage hättest du den Int-Buff ja eigentlich kennen müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich auch lange Zeit nicht gewusst, obwohls als Tipp angezeigt wird ;D.

Als ich mit WoW anfing hab ich mal im Westfall einem Hunter helfen wollen, als er von einem Mob agegriffen wurde. Ich dachte erst der hat Disc oder ist Afk und hab den Mob gekillt. Er meinte darauf hin: "Hey, ich wollte das Tier gerade  zähmen"
XD

mfg


----------



## Hadez6666 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab einen Paladin auf LvL 64 gebracht.


----------



## vikitori (28. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hab mit nem Freund (jäger) als Druide in Teldrassil gelevelt.
> Da kam ein anderer Jäger und fragte wie man 2 Katzen haben kann.
> Hab mich weggeschmissen.



Wenn du erst in Teldrassil warst dann hattest du noch keine Katzengestalt!!!


----------



## RobertoE. (28. Juli 2008)

Mein größter irrtum war..
Mein erster Char war ein krieger und als ich in Darnassus auf das boot wartete sah ich aufeinmal was an mir vorbeisprinten ... ich dachte es war ein kriger mit "Ansturm" und hab ihn dann angewhisper wie er das ohne feindliches target machn kan.. naja  war peinlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Brannos (28. Juli 2008)

mein größter Irrtum am Anfang:

Ich habe jedes neue Item angelegt das mehr Rüstung hatte! Stats? egal! ^^ hauptsache rüstung!


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

vikitori schrieb:


> Wenn du erst in Teldrassil warst dann hattest du noch keine Katzengestalt!!!


Immer dieser Klugscheisser, die alles ganz genau zu wissen glauben. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass sie nicht auf dem Level für das Gebiet war? Sie schreibt das sie einem Freund geholfen hat...was wenn Sie lvl 70 ist und ihren Lowy-Freun geholfen hat?...tztz


----------



## Drénus (28. Juli 2008)

Naja ich meine ihr Untoten seid ja auch nicht Unsterblich warte mal Ich ruf mal kurz die Pala Hotline an die sollen mal ein Untoten Jäger Team vorbeibringen *lach*
Hatte da auch was mit meinem Pala wo ich das erstmal in einer Größeren Ini war und den Heilzauber mit Lvl 40+ entdeckt hatte ohne zu wissen das es einer war,hatte immer für einen Angriff gehalten,da es ja von WC3 bekannt ist xD.


----------



## Dilemma (28. Juli 2008)

echt lustige geschichten.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich als Menschen-Paladin in die Bootybay (Beutebucht) gelaufen bin und ich von der Eingangshöhle aus nen Hordler gesehen habe. Hab natürlich gleich allen im /1-Channel bescheid gegeben. -.-*

Gibt bestimmt noch mehr lustiger Stories, aber jetzt grade fällt mir nichts ein.


----------



## woggly4 (28. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Immer dieser Klugscheisser, die alles ganz genau zu wissen glauben. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass sie nicht auf dem Level für das Gebiet war? Sie schreibt das sie einem Freund geholfen hat...was wenn Sie lvl 70 ist und ihren Lowy-Freun geholfen hat?...tztz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hab mit nem Freund (jäger) als Druide *in Teldrassil gelevelt*.
> Da kam ein anderer Jäger und fragte wie man 2 Katzen haben kann.
> Hab mich weggeschmissen.


Also doch fake-Geschichte!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab ihm beim Leveln geholfen, darum! :-)
ich war schon ein bisserl grösser.


----------



## 1337Stalker (28. Juli 2008)

Mit meinem 1. Char (jaja, nachtelf hunter, haut mich :<) wollte ich mir ein Kodo fangen. Ich war lvl 10 und lief von Darnassus über Ashenvale, brachland bis nach Mulgore um dann festzustellen, dass man gar keine Kodos fangen konnte :/


----------



## Transylvanier (28. Juli 2008)

als ich noch klein und unwissend war dachte ich, dass die "Rastzeit" beim XP-Balken zeitabhängig weniger wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lognir (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe erst mit lvl 30 gemerkt das es Flugpunkte gibs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darn!a (28. Juli 2008)

paTschQ schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts nun manakekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als die manakeckse frisch rauskamen habe ich immer die Kekse gegessen und gleich hinterher was zu essen  und wunderte  bis ich es dann mitbekommen habe das es beides gleichzeitig ist


----------



## Caidy (28. Juli 2008)

damals waren wir jung und dumm, heute sind wir nur noch dumm ^^


----------



## Boddakiller (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mit lvl 35 meinen Schurken freund gefragt wo er die Gifte her bekommt, dann hat er mir gesagt dass man Klassen quests lieber machen sollte, auch wenns nervig ist ;/


----------



## Kingseb (28. Juli 2008)

Als ich meinen ersten grünen Gegenstand anlegen wollte stand da : "Wird beim anlegen gebunden"
Nunja ich habe gedacht ich konnte den nie wieder ablegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich dachte ich kann graue und nutzlose Gegenstände nur beim Händler als Art Pfand einlösen. Dachte immer wenn die Seite voll is kann ich nix mehr verkaufen. Das erkärte dann meine Armut bis LvL 30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (28. Juli 2008)

Level 35 und man sagte mir wie meine Talente denn verteilt werden ? 
Ich .. meine was ? Ich bin Tank ...

klar Hirn schon kaputt getruemmert und Starthilfe Tipps braucht ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis 35 ohne Talente den Tank gespielt ...


----------



## The Future (28. Juli 2008)

Bei mir waren es 2 sachen einmal war ich in ner ini und habe zum paladin gesagt er soll auf den untoten npc nen heilungszauber machen als er sagte es geht nicht meinte ich in wc3 ging es doch auch naja war dort lv 20 und bc ist gerade erst rausgekommen kannte daher die also nicht von WoW^^ und als nächstes habve ich so ab lv 35bis40 gemerkt das es 3 skillbäume gibt dachte die 3 skillungen wären die in einen baum ^^


----------



## Bimmelbingo (28. Juli 2008)

Irrtum oder Unwissenheit...mit lvl15 hatte ich bei buffed die komplette Karte von Azeroth gesehn und wollte dann unbedingt von SW nach IF, nur zu dumm das mir keiner gesagt hat was eine Tiefbahn ist...so bin nach vielen Versuchen durch die Sengende Schlucht zu kommen auf die idee gekommen einfach zu schwimmen also auf nach Westfall zur Küste und bin dann ca. 30 Minuten nach Norden geschwommen (übrigens kamen mir im Wasser auch 2 Leute entgegen die wollten nach SW - geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid)....dann durch das Sumpfland gewipte und durchs Gebirge....nach 2 Stunden war ich dort.. juhu ein Greifenmeister in IF....die Tiefbahn habsch erst mit lvl 50 entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nobody ist perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloir (28. Juli 2008)

als ich mit WoW begann, waren ein paar mal "lvl ?" Horides in unserem Startgebiet und ich machte immer einen sehr weiten Bogen um die, weil ich keine Ahnung hatte, dass die mich nicht angreiffen können.


----------



## MaexxDesign (28. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> da ja eigentlich mein erster char ein magier war
> 
> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> ...


Ich bin seit der WoW Beta dabei und habe das erst durch einen Tooltip beim Ladebildschirm zwei Jahre später gelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Power (28. Juli 2008)

Als ich gerade Level 70 war wollte ich mich in Shattrath beim Kampfmeister für ein BG anmelden, aber irgendwie funktionierte er nicht. Dann hab ich im allgemeinen Chat gefragt, ob der bei den anderen auch nicht funktioniert, aber die anderen hatten keine Probleme mit den BGs. Als ich dann weiter rumgeheult 
habe sagte man mir, dass ich mal besser zu dem Kampfmeister meiner Fraktion gehen sollte. ^^

Da ich Horde und Allianz spiele kommt es auch schon mal vor, dass ich in ne falsche Stadt fliege und mich dann mit den Wachen rumschlagen muss. Gleiches Problem hab ich hin und wieder mit Aldor und Seher.

Als Magier werde ich oft gefragt, ob ich jemanden verzaubern könnte. Ich wär ja Zauberer...
Als Hexer werde ich oft nach einem Portal in eine Hauptstadt gefragt und hin und wieder soll ich auch jemanden zu meinem Mage hin porten.

Jemand aus meiner Gilde glaubte damals (Zul Gurub war gerade neu) das es einzigartige Gegenstände nur einmal pro Server gibt.

Als ich damals mit meinem 2er Team zum ersten Mal in der neuen Arena "Ruinen von Lodaeron" kämpften, verfolgten wir noch eine "Rush-Taktik", bei der wir uns im Startbereich mit kurzweiligen Hots und Schilden versorgten und dann per Mount so schnell wie möglich zu den Gegnern ritten.
Nur hatten wir beim ersten Kampf direkt irgend einen komischen Lag, weil die Türen einfach nicht aufgehen wollten. Als wir uns ein paar Sekunden lang gewundert haben, standen auch schon die Gegner hinter uns und wunderten sich, warum wir gegen die Rückwand des Vorbereitungsraums ritten. ^^

Und jetzt zu meinem Lieblingsirrtum: Man rennt nicht schneller, wenn man dabei möglichst häufig springt! Und es wirkt auf die anderen auch nicht so, als wenn man besonders toll spielen könnte, wenn man während eines Kampfes ständig hüpft.


----------



## Xplaya (28. Juli 2008)

Mit Level 19 in Dm,da habe ich auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt weil ich es nicht wusste das man Gier auswählen muss wenn man es nicht braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss der X  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patirst (28. Juli 2008)

ich dachte immer den wappenrock der illidari bekommt man nur wenn man illidan gelegt hat.


----------



## alaron (28. Juli 2008)

hatte meinen schurken damals auf lvl 32 gespielt und alle anderen schurken waren irgentwie stärke als ich ( gifte ) ich dachte meiner wäre verbuggt gewesen hab mir nen untoten magier angefangen und  als ich lvl 60 war erstmal kappiert was mit den rouges so abgeht^^ ( btw.. ) biss lvl 60 hatte ich nicht 1 magier q gemacht xD


----------



## Alpax (28. Juli 2008)

mir is jede menge passiert

1. Mein erster Char war Magier ... aber das war irgendwie nicht so das wahre...  und im intro sah ich eben den druiden der seine gestalt verwandeln konnte .. das fand ich cool .. also hab ich mir nen druiden erstellt und war ganz enttäuscht, das ich mich nicht in ne katze verwandeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

2. Dann als ich erstmal alles so einigermassen gecheckt hatte war ich zum ersten mal in Darnassus und mit den Handelschat konfrontiert... vk [blabla] /w me ...etc ... HÄH???
ja ...

3. Bis ca. level 15 etwa war ging ich gleich nach nem level up zum händler um zu kucken ob ich neues equip bekomme (ja das graue ^^) und hab mir nen wolf gefreut wenn ich ich was besseres kaufen konnte ^^

4. dann war ich Dunkelküste ... ich war ja bisher nur in Spielen unterwegs in denen der Bewegungsfreiraum eingeschränkt war ... WoW war ja neu .. mal konnte ÜBERALL hin und das tat ich auch ... also bin ich mit ... ich weiss es nicht mehr genau .. irgendwas zw. 15 und 20 ZU FUSS .. von Auberdine bis Gadgetzan gelaufen ... (darauf bin ich im nachhinnein mächtig stolz ^^)

5. gut ... dann war da noch das mit dem Skillen ... ich wusste ja nicht das man sich auf einen Skill-Tree spezialisieren sollte, also hab ich immer das genommen was sich am besten "anhörte" ... also lief ich dann total verskillt und ohne Plan durch den Krater von Un'Goro (... geschätze 41 Talentpunkte sinnlosest verteilt) ... bis sich ein netter Mitspieler erbarmte und mir das ganze erklärte ... fortan lief ich mit meinem 41er Talent rum und kam mir extrem toll vor da ich endlich schön Schaden machte ... (seit daher bin ich begeisterter Feral) ...

--- viele andere Dinge die mir passierten fallen mir leider nicht mehr ein .. aber das war sicher nicht alles ^^

und der guten alten Anfangszeit wegen hab ich mir dann doch nen Magier erstellt und auf 70 gelevelt ...


----------



## the Jester (28. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> da ja eigentlich mein erster char ein magier war
> 
> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> ...



Also ich kann mich irren, aber ich bild mir ein, dass das mal der Inhalt eines Patches war, gleichzeitig essen und trinken zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fauxpas war etwa mitte der 20er Level mit meinem ersten Char, dass ich damals nicht wusste das man Skillpunkte vergeben kann, wurde da vor Gnomeregan von einem Gruppenmitglied darauf angesprochen dem ich im Gegenzug erklärte wie das mit unseren Richturteilen funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraduk (28. Juli 2008)

Zurrak schrieb:


> 1. Ich lief als kleiner Level 20er Mage durch SW, plötzlich machts "Swuuusch" und ich hab nur noch 85% Mana! Ich hatte doch vorher 100%! Dann seh ich nen Typen weglaufen (Level 70 Magier) und flüster ihn ganz entsetzt an:
> 
> "Wieso klaust du mir meine Mana, hast kein eigenes??"
> 
> ...



Mit nem 20er Mage ist der Intbuff aber nicht so "gewaltig" als von nem 70er Mage...oder? oO


----------



## Freewalker (28. Juli 2008)

Mein größten Irrtum hatt ich mit meinem Jäger. Ich hatte gerade mit WoW angefangen und war Level 12 als es mein Pet dahinraffte. Damals habe ich gedacht sobald mein Pet tot ist muss ich mir ein neues zähmen. Bis Level 25 habe ich jedes Pet das tot war freigelassen und ein neues gezähmt. Irgendwann wurde mir das zu doof und ich hatte ein Ticket geschrieben. Naja der GM hat mir dann alles erklärt und ich kam mir dann ziemlich doof vor. Zurecht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (28. Juli 2008)

Mein erster Char war ein Jäger..hui war vor guten 3 Jahren^^

Naja man kommt so mit ~lvl 6 ca raus aus dem ersten Startgebiet als Nachelfen Jägerin und das erste was man sieht ist ein Untoten Krieger,schätze er war lvl 60^^.

naja,so dumm man halt am anfang ist,hab ich als erstes mich hinter nem baum versteckt. Auf einmal stand er vor mir,und ich dachte mir "ha,der sieht mich nun gleich nicht mehr!" und Schattenhaftigkeit angemacht. 
Damals wusste ich ja nich das ein High-levler einen Lowie immer sieht^^ 

Ich glaub,ich bin von Baum zu Baum und hab mich immer mit Schattenhaftigkeit versteckt xD

Bis ich ihn angegriffen habe...^^

Jaja, die ersten PvP Zeiten waren hart xD


----------



## KinayFeelwood (28. Juli 2008)

Meine größten WoW-Irtümer, öhhh..:
1. Ich dachte einst das ich die Elite Quests locker allein schaff^^
2. Vor kurzem in HDZ1 Dacht ich mir 'ach saat der verderbnis macht schon keine Massenaggro^^'


----------



## SOS5 (28. Juli 2008)

mein größtes irrtum war das ich noch net wusst das man reppen konnte und bin nie über lvl 6 gekommen und als ich dann ma rüssi kaufen konnt weil ich endlich genug geld hab hab ich bemerkt das da reparieren steht^^



Eins fällt mir noch ein^^ als ich meinen hunter hatte wo ich nachher pet zähmen konnte hatte net bemerkt das ich ne fähigkeit bekommen hab und bin immer zu nen mob gerannt und wollt das ''fragen'' und bin dann vor og diese ganze schlucht lang als ich dann einen anderen der da war gefrgat hab hatte der mirs gesagt und ich zu einen dieser orcs und ging net^^ nunja, dass waren so tolle zeiten xD


----------



## Eraldon (28. Juli 2008)

Mein erster Char war auch ein Hunter. Als WoW-Neuling wusst ich natürlich nix über die ganzen netten icons und habs wohl net ganz geblickt was da stand wenn ich mit der Maus drüber gefahren bin. Hab dann bei jedem Mob Aspekt des Affen gedrückt und ständing aus- und eingeschaltet :-) ----hat net lang gedauert bis ich darauf hingewiesen wurd^^


----------



## Alpax (28. Juli 2008)

wowman schrieb:


> Grüsse!
> Mein Irrtum als Anfänger war in HDW (erste Inztanz die ich war) und ich dachte Bedarf würfelt man wenn ich es einfach brauche (im Sinne von brauchen kann ich alles und wenn ichs verkaufe), und Gier würfelt man wenn ich nen Gierhals bin und ne tolle sache sozusagen anderen weggieren will.
> Nach mehrmaligen "Zurechtweisungen" hab ichs denn aber doch kapiert wies richtig ist.
> 
> ...




Das ging mir oft so (nicht persönlich) .. (ich hatte es schon lang kapiert) das leute in der grp waren die immer Bedarf würfelten und ich sagte ihnen .. Bedarf nur wenn du es brauchst ... und sagte ich brauchs ja (stoffi würfelt auf platte) ... "das ist platte die kannst du nicht anziehenen" .. "ich wills ja net anziehnen" ... "dann brauchst dus auch net" .. "doch .. ich brauche es, um es im Auktionshaus zu verkaufen" ...


----------



## Alpax (28. Juli 2008)

achja weil ichs grad lies .. ich lief auch ewig lang mit knallroten soldat am bildschirm rum bis mir ein netter kollege erklärte das mein equip kaputt ist 


ich dachte mir ... schade und habe es ... WEGGESCHMISSEN ^^ ... konnte mir aber aufgrund von geldmangel kein neues leisten also hat der mir 10 GOLD .. geschenkt .. ich war grad mal level level 7-8 circa ... 10 GOLD ... des war ein vermögen ... ich war sooo glücklich und hab mir (wie vorhin schon erwähnt) das beste GRAUE zeug gekauft was ich tragen konnte ^^


----------



## Gattay (28. Juli 2008)

Ich find das ist mal wieder ein ganz lustiger Threat, da werden alte Erinnerungen wach und man merkt wieder, dass man fehler gemacht hat, über die man heute bei anderen lacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RothN (28. Juli 2008)

ich dachte beim 1. mal wow , dass beweglichkeit bewegungstempo bringt o0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (28. Juli 2008)

RothN schrieb:


> ich dachte beim 1. mal wow , dass beweglichkeit bewegungstempo bringt o0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch und hab mich gewundert das ich nicht schneller wurde...und nicht geblickt warum ich als schurke dann soviel davon bräuchten und dachte stärke würde dann doch besser sein für den schaden *gg*


----------



## Schaf_des_Todes (28. Juli 2008)

Schöner thread mit netten Histörchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab' mich bei Sachen wie Essen&Trinken spontan wiedererkannt - und ein Item mit Haltbarkeit 0 (null) hab ich auch schon weggeworfen.
EDIT: Da ich es grad lese: Bedarf/Gier hab' ich auch zuerst verwechselt (wg Gieren s.o.)

Anfangs dachte ich auch das um 3:00 morgens *täglich* Server-Reset ist und hab aufgepasst das ich da nicht im Kampf war bzw vorher ausgeloggt (so früh' is' ja auch spät genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bis sich bei der Sommerzeitumstellung herausstellte das das der Reset vom DSL-Router war ... peinlich nur wenn man das überheblich schon diesen "Anfängern" geraten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... und da war noch folgendes Gespräch als ich (damals erster char rest-dudu) von Dunkelküste ins Eschental lief und ein Spieler nach links abbog ...

[Ich] : sry - geht ihr grotte und braucht vllt noch heal?
[Spieler] : nee sind schon voll
[Ich] : schade ...
[Spieler] : kannst ja so mitkommen die haben bestimmt nix dagegen
[Ich] : du weisst scho das das ne instanz ist???
[Spieler] : das ist keine instanz das ist ein dungeon

nach einer Schweigeminute bin ich dann weiter ins Eschental getrabt - 'ne Antwort wollte mir dazu nicht mehr einfallen.


Schaf_des_Todes hat fertig!


----------



## turageo (28. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So schwer's mir fällt das zuzugeben, irgendwie kommt mir das so bekannt vor... xD


----------



## ChAkuz@ (28. Juli 2008)

RothN schrieb:


> ich dachte beim 1. mal wow , dass beweglichkeit bewegungstempo bringt o0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder das erste mal von IF nach SW bin ich in der Tiefenbahn zu Fuß gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hat vllt gedauert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (28. Juli 2008)

Mein erster char war hunter
ich wusste nicht viel mit den Talentbäumen anzufangen.
Ich dachte das sei eine Art " preview " auf die Fähigkeiten die noch auf mich zu kommen.
und das man punkte reinsetzen konnte ,dachte ich das man so nur gucken kann wie stark die Fähigkeiten werden xD

auf level etwa 25 oder sowas hat mich nen high level hunter dann gefragt " alter,wie kann man nur so verskillt sein xD?"
...also klärte er mich auf,man war das peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braxx (28. Juli 2008)

Auja! Damals im Rotkammgebirge (hieß da glaub ich noch Redridge-Gebirge) habe ich mit meinem Pala nen Weg nach Ironforge gesucht.. Und wie der Zufall so wollte, war ein anderer Kerl auch auf der Suche danach, also sagte ich "Ich glaub, es geht hier lang! Aber bin mir nicht sicher.." oder so ähnlich..
Jedenfalls begann ne unschöne Reise durch die unaufgedeckte, voller ?? Mobs besetzte, Brennende Steppe. Segen des Schutzes und dieses lowlvl-Gottesschild waren ständig auf CD und nach dem X-ten Besuch beim Geistheiler hatte der andere Kerl keine Lust mehr..
Naja, kurz darauf hab ich den Ruhestein benutzt.. Und ne Stunde später entdeckte ich die Tiefenbahn~

Das waren noch Zeiten xD


----------



## Camô (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte auch einige typische Irrtümer, was ich jetzt aber erzählen will, ist mehr ne Sache von der man erst im Nachhinein im Spiel erfährt, das GM-Ticket:

Ich bin am Questen in Durotar und habe den Thrallbuff bekommen. Ein anderer Char wollte den unbedingt, haben, ich meinte kA wie man den bekommt, lass zusammen questen. Nach ca. 1 Stunde wollte ich off, war schon ca. 2 Uhr nachts, den Andere fragt mich erneut woher ich den Buff hatte. Ich ging mit ihm zu Thrall, doch er bekam ihn nicht. Ich zu ihm, ok sorry ich muss off, wünsch dir noch viel Spaß und dann legte dieser Spinner los

H....sohn, haust einfach ab, du Schwanzl.... etc. pp die miesesten Ausdrücke überhaupt, ich habs nur ignoriert ... naja was ich heute gemacht hätte ist ja wohl klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (28. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> wo mein hexer noch klein war, hab ich gefragt wo man seelensplitter kaufen kann ^^



oja. meine 2 freunde haben schon gespielt und waren auch schon lvl 60. ich hab die, die ganze zeit gefragt woher ich die seelensplitter bekomme. sie sagten immer, dass ich das selber rausfinden muss.



Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich wusste am Anfang nix mit Bedarf oder Gier beim Looten anzufangen. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass sich Bedarf ja nicht so aggressiv anhört wie Gier, und hab eben die ersten Male immer Bedarf gedrückt ...



Ja in HDW das erste mal. Immer wenn was blaues gedroppt ist, hab ich Bedarf gemacht. Gier klingt aber auch so aggressiv.

Oder ich hab erst mir lvl 23 oder so bemerkt dass ich in die talentbäume, talentpunkte reinstecken kann. ich saß ganz fröhlich bei einer lan wollte meinen hexer zeigen, da fragt mich mein freund auf was ich geskillt habe. ?? geskillt? wasn das?
er drückte n und lachte sich schlapp.


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. Juli 2008)

Mhm ..war zwar kein Irrtum , habs aber als spaß als Irrtum dargestellt:

Hab mir Jäger erstellt und versucht nen Druiden in Bärenform zu zähmen ..hehe ... so mit 

/s ./zähmen XXXXX (Name)
XXXXX sagt: Haha. l2p


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> Ja in HDW das erste mal. Immer wenn was blaues gedroppt ist, hab ich Bedarf gemacht. Gier klingt aber auch so aggressiv.



ja stimmt.. aber es gibt ja auch noch eine dritte "neutrale" möglichkeit.. einfach fenster schließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (28. Juli 2008)

Mein größter irrtum war wo ich als kleiner Menschenkrieger zu beginn von wow eine quest bekommen habe im startgebiet so einen typen zu killen (bei den devias im startgebiet bis lvl 6 bei den menschen)  aber ich hab den nicht gefunden und bin dann durch ganz den ganzen wald von elwyn gelaufen um den typen zu killen in jede ecke gekuckt sogar bis östliche pestländer durchgestorben war lvl 7 bis mir einer gesagt hat der wär in den startgebiet xD


----------



## Menthos (28. Juli 2008)

Talim-Nachtwache schrieb:


> Level 35 und man sagte mir wie meine Talente denn verteilt werden ?
> Ich .. meine was ? Ich bin Tank ...
> 
> klar Hirn schon kaputt getruemmert und Starthilfe Tipps braucht ja keiner
> ...




so gings mir auch, nur das ich einen Schamanen gespielt habe und bis lvl 20 nicht gemerkt habe dass es Talentpunkte gibt Oo


----------



## Jeepster (28. Juli 2008)

Mein erster Char war Nachtelfjäger.. da der Server recht neu war dachte ich mir mit lvl12: 'hey, gehste nach Dun Morogh und holst dir den Holzplanke! (Holzplanke ist ein rare Wolf) Den kannst dann hierhin bringen und ihn einem anderen Jäger verkaufen! 

Der Plan ging fast auf, doch leider hat mich im Allgemeinchannel keiner für echt genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Jeepster schrieb:


> Mein erster Char war Nachtelfjäger.. da der Server recht neu war dachte ich mir mit lvl12: 'hey, gehste nach Dun Morogh und holst dir den Holzplanke! (Holzplanke ist ein rare Wolf) Den kannst dann hierhin bringen und ihn einem anderen Jäger verkaufen!
> 
> Der Plan ging fast auf, doch leider hat mich im Allgemeinchannel keiner für echt genommen
> 
> ...


hehe ^^.. gute verkaufsidee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrus999 (28. Juli 2008)

meine irrtümer:

1. hab ca. nach nem halben jahr den aufgang zum fp in og gefunden....hab vorher immer den Weg rund herum genommen

2. Beim Ony-fight die mt-heilung vergeigt...in dem ich aus versehen Segen des Schutzes klickte....hab mich um die 1000mal im TS entschuldigt als wir wir beim Geistheiler standen...

3. Vier Stunden lang für die Angel-q geangelt....und erst dann bemerkt, dass ich sie bei Nat nicht angenommen habe. (Seidem schau ich immer im Chat/log ob ich qs angenommeen habe)


so das waren mal die highlights, gibt aber sicherlich noch mehr =)


----------



## Crystalstorm (28. Juli 2008)

ich habe mir einen nachtelf dudu als ersten charakter gemacht und bin auf lv 3 einen großen wasserfall hinunter gefallen und fand meinen leichnahm nicht mehr also dachte ich mir denn kann ich nicht anders wiederbekommen und habe ihn gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (28. Juli 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich wusste am Anfang nix mit Bedarf oder Gier beim Looten anzufangen. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass sich Bedarf ja nicht so aggressiv anhört wie Gier, und hab eben die ersten Male immer Bedarf gedrückt ...



Ist mir beim ersten mal DM auch so gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich wurde zum Glück rechtzeitig, über die Bedeutung der 2 Schaltflächen, aufgeklärt!

Und da gibt es noch die eine oder andere Sache an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann.


----------



## Go/For/IT (28. Juli 2008)

Als ich mit WoW anfing entschied ich mich sogleich für einen Pvp-Server. Ich dachte da kann ich den doofen Ally mal auf die Mappe geben ... als diese im Dorf der Bluthufe auftauchten ( sie waren wohl 70 ^^ ) stürzte ich mich mit meinem lvl 10er Shammy sogleich in den Kampf xD nach gefühlten 1000 Toden kamen endlich ein paar 70er Hordler die mir nachdem die Ally vertrieben waren dann netterweise erklärten wie das mit den Gebieten is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (28. Juli 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> ich habe mir einen nachtelf dudu als ersten charakter gemacht und bin auf lv 3 einen großen wasserfall hinunter gefallen und fand meinen leichnahm nicht mehr also dachte ich mir denn kann ich nicht anders wiederbekommen und habe ihn gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe kenn ich.

Ich weis noch wie ich mit meinem erstem Char wie wild auf die Mobs geklick hab weil ich dachte für jeden schlag müsse mann einmal klicken.


----------



## Secondsight (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe als Hexer bei stäben bis lvl 40 nur auf damage geachtet anstatt auf die stats und hab dementsprechend die meiste zeit mit dem stab gelvlt.
Und das ist kein scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe damals mit nem Kumpel zusammen angefangen beide Hexer und wir haben immer so ausgebildet das der eine dass konnte und der andere das obwohl wir beide beides hätten haben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bsp: Er hatte Unterwasseratmung und ich Geringe Unsichtbarkeitsentdeeckung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und ich fand die Leute immer so dumm die wenn was gedroppt sind auf Gier gedrückt haben denn wenn man Bedarf würfelt kriegt man es ja darauf habe ich auch jeden immer hingewiesen freundlich wie ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Second


----------



## Melih (28. Juli 2008)

hmmm...... mein anfang lief eigendlich gut...... wusste sofort wie das lootsystem funktioniert (bedarf heuißt ja brauchen udn gier wenn man es verkaufen möchte also )
wusste net das man essen und trinken gleichzeitig machen kann.....und als feral dudu mit ganz viel int ist auch nicht das ware......FERAL DUDUS können nicht tanken! (dachte ich immer) als mein bruder und ich angefangen hat hab ich zugeschaut wie er spielte.....er hatte ein gnom mage gemacht........hey da ist ja eien höhle bei den lepragnomen......hö? wiso haben die ??level? ist ihr level unterschiedlich imemr oder was? mir wurst ab gehts ins abenteuer....udn schwuppps war mein bruder bei bob


----------



## GHC (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mit meiner Schurken erst mit Level 20 gelernt, dass ich erst Solarplexus und dann Meucheln benutzen muss und nicht anders herum ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (28. Juli 2008)

wie so einige im freundeskreis kannte ich das reparieren nicht - habe die rüstung immer weggeworfen wenn sie rot war und bin dann fast naggisch durch elwynn und auch noch westfall gelaufen. nebenbei trug mein krieger am anfang alles durcheinander, stoff - leder - schwere rüstung, es sah halt stylischer aus.

mit level30X habe ich dann bedarf auf einen stab im kloster gewürfelt, ich wollte eben jede waffe mindestens einmal gehabt haben.

danach habe ich es dann weitgehend verstanden *  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (28. Juli 2008)

palas machen damage


----------



## Lichtdrache (28. Juli 2008)

Mein erster char war paladin.

Ich hab  ganze zeit im menschenanfangsgebiet versucht die wachen zu heilen weil es die palas im wc3 auch gemacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mit meinen jetztigen druidenmain habe ich das alte ehresytem net kapiert war bis landknecht gegangen weil ich dachte bei landknecht bekomme ich alles epiczeugs und komme in die halle der helden rein und das wäre die höhste stufe.


----------



## Flavastulta (28. Juli 2008)

Zurrak schrieb:


> LOL, wer soll das glauben? Du willst uns ernsthaft erzählen, das du mit Lev 20 noch nie Arkane Intelligenz benutzt hast? Ich lach mich schlapp.



Hab ich schon von dem Level 61-Hexer erzählt, mit dem ich im Blutkessel stand und der mich (als Mage) gefragt hat, was "Verbannen" denn ist?


----------



## Bakarr901 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele Schurke und habe mich damals gefragt was diese komischen roten Punkte neben dem Gegnerbild
zu suchen haben. Nach stundenlanger suche in der "Anleitung" und ewig langer Fragerei meines Kumpels, meinte
er, ich soll doch Ticket schreiben. Er hat mir erklärt wie das geht und ich hab dann den GM zum Verzweifeln gebracht,
weil ich das mit den Finishing Moves nicht kapieren wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. Juli 2008)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Hab ich schon von dem Level 61-Hexer erzählt, mit dem ich im Blutkessel stand und der mich (als Mage) gefragt hat, was "Verbannen" denn ist?


MIch hatt ein t6 hexer  gefragt wie man den eigendlich als hexer spielt er sei neu hier hatt diesen char zum schlenderpreis bei ebay bekommen meinte er hab ticket geschrieben udn fertig

alles ist möglich wenn man dran glaubt...


Gruß 
Melih


----------



## Shamanpower (28. Juli 2008)

Eraldon schrieb:


> Mein erster Char war auch ein Hunter. Als WoW-Neuling wusst ich natürlich nix über die ganzen netten icons und habs wohl net ganz geblickt was da stand wenn ich mit der Maus drüber gefahren bin. Hab dann bei jedem Mob Aspekt des Affen gedrückt und ständing aus- und eingeschaltet :-) ----hat net lang gedauert bis ich darauf hingewiesen wurd^^


Hehe das kenn ich mit meinem lvl 8er schami bin ich damals auf den echoinseln rumgelaufen und hab bei jeden schlag waffe des felsbeissers  gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als ich dann späte eine lvl ?? allianzlerin in durotar getroffen hab hab ich nur gedacht :komischer mob der da so rumhüpftxD
und nochn bissel später hab ich in og verzweifelt n schami lehrer gesucht bis ich gemerkt hab das man wachen nach den wegen fragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorgof (28. Juli 2008)

als ich gerade lvl 6 geworden bin und anch if gekommen bin, blieb ich hinter einem feuertopf stecken und kam nicht mehr raus ich kannte den ruhestein oder feststecken nicht da hab ich nochma neu angefangen XDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tricks0r (28. Juli 2008)

Bin mit meinem Nachtelfen Schurken damals gestorben und dachte nach 6min werd ich wieder quicklebendig aufstehen. Pustekuchen und ich durft trotzdem laufen -.-.


----------



## Ifrit8820 (28. Juli 2008)

Ichselbstenst schrieb:


> hehe kenn ich.
> 
> Ich weis noch wie ich mit meinem erstem Char wie wild auf die Mobs geklick hab weil ich dachte für jeden schlag müsse mann einmal klicken.






ging mir auch so hätte mir mein freund das nicht erklärt ich glaub meine maus wär nicht mehr unter uns 

achja dann war da noch die schurkenquest bei der man den mob einfach nur beklauen muss.
ich wollt ihn erst mal 3 stunden lang töten und bin immer an seinen gefühlten 20 adds gestorben


----------



## Slow0110 (28. Juli 2008)

Das bei meinem DuDu der heal mal NICHT durch war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Eine Kleingkeit:
> 
> Hatte mich mit meinem ersten Char mal in XR (Crossroads) gute 20min in einem Zelt  versteckt...bis ich dann gelesen habe, dass mir die einfallende Allianz garnix tun kann
> 
> ...



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber...ja war ein mutiger kleiner Zeitgenosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (28. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir gerade beim Outen sind: Ich wußte zum Anfang nicht, was rechts die kleine rote Figur bedeutet, bis mir jemand sagte, geh mal reparieren. ;-)


----------



## Mathas (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab damals für die Quest mit Van Cleef killen in den Deadmines den Stab genommen, weil ich dachte "Maxdmg 74 - mehr wie mein Schwert".
Als Defftank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Bin in Warsong immer zu meiner Leiche gelaufen. Lange Zeit dachte ich, dass die anderen irgendwie Cheaten oder irgendwelche Tricks kennen...kann doch nicht sein, dass die wesentlich eher leben als ich und alle min. 3mal soviele Kills haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (28. Juli 2008)

Es war mal ein kleiner Paladin der mit Lv 25 kapierte was diese Berufslehrer in Hauptstädten machen. ^^
Und er wunderte sich als er mit LV 11 gegen einen Mob kämofte und er dachet sich: Mensch, es sollte noch mehr als die Startfähigkeiten geben^^


----------



## Arikros (28. Juli 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> palas machen damage



Ich werde jetzt nicht die ganze Zeit Caps Lock anlassen, nein werde ich nicht......Versuchung steigt...
OH MANN LASST DOCH MAL DIE PALAS IN RUHE DIE MACHEN SEHR WOHL DMG UND SCHAFFEN ES SOGAR AUF 70, WIR KÖNNEN "NICHT" TANKEN (ich gebe es zu) UND SIND GUTE DDS UND KÖNNEN AUCH HEILEN!! ALSO LASST DIE PALAS IN RUHE!


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt nicht die ganze Zeit Caps Lock anlassen, nein werde ich nicht......Versuchung steigt...
> OH MANN LASST DOCH MAL DIE PALAS IN RUHE DIE MACHEN SEHR WOHL DMG UND SCHAFFEN ES SOGAR AUF 70, WIR KÖNNEN "NICHT" TANKEN (ich gebe es zu) UND SIND GUTE DDS UND KÖNNEN AUCH HEILEN!! ALSO LASST DIE PALAS IN RUHE!


palas sind nichts ohne mindestens s3 zu haben (als dd mein ich jetzt!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (28. Juli 2008)

Das mag sein, mich regt aber diese ständige Pala Diskriminierung auf, 250. Post, so schauts aus!


----------



## Lichtdrache (28. Juli 2008)

Palas Typisch immer glauben sie die sein DD und schaffen es nicht etwas dmg zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ger grösste irrtum ist der glaube der palas die meinen die können schaden machen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

*Back to Topic bitte!!!*
Tauscht ICQ Nummer aus oder sonst was...aber bitte, bitte *BITTE* lasst mal ein Thema bis zum Ende beim Topic!


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Tauscht ICQ Nummer aus oder sonst was...aber bitte, bitte *BITTE*


aber doch nicht hier im buffed-forum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (28. Juli 2008)

Palas können DMG machen, ist mein letztes Wort, ich verschwinde jez, gute Nacht buffed Community!


----------



## remagretsam (28. Juli 2008)

paTschQ schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts nun ma*n*nakekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so nu stimmts


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Palas können DMG machen, ist mein letztes Wort, ich verschwinde jez, gute Nacht buffed Community!


ja sie können dmg machen mit dem entsprechendem equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem gute nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valle47 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal nen Ally angefangen und ein paar lvl gezockt auf einmal war da so ein Taure vor mir, und ich gleich in Allgemein Channel geschrieben hab aber(weil ich als Hordler gewöhnt war) geschrieben: "Ein Ally in Nordhain!" und alle haben nur geschrieben "lol" u. ä.! Naja ein paar Minuten später isses mir dann selber aufgefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klamm (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab anfang immer die 6 minuten gewartet zum wiederbeleben :-D


----------



## Scred (28. Juli 2008)

lol mage ohne int buff


----------



## Konglo (28. Juli 2008)

@ Maraduk: hatte dein mage ohne int buff überhaupt genug Mana für ein o. zwei mobs? xD^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (28. Juli 2008)

Da gibts viele kleine Missgeschicke, die mir im Laufe der Zeit passiert sind...
Ich wollt zum Beispiel, weil mir ein Kumpel erzählte, dass man mit Verzauberer-Mats viel mehr Geld macht, seelengebundene Sachen entzaubern lassen. Lustig war, dass der 70er, der sich angeboten hatte, selber nicht wusste, das es nicht geht. Bis mir dann mal das Licht aufging: Seelengebunden =/= Entzaubern. 
Genauso, wie ich damals dachte, mit Seidenstoff könnte ich mich dumm und dämmlich verdienen. Hab zwei Tage nichts anderes gemacht als Seidenstoff zu farmen wie ein Irrer, um mir einen gewissen Gegenstand für eine Unsumme aus dem AH leisten zu können. Seidenstoff lauthals im Handelschannel zu Spottpreisen angeboten (1 stack für 10 Silber) und hatte schließlich das Geld zusammen. Kaum hatte ich besagten Gegenstand, viel mir ein paar Minuten schon ein besserer in die Hände. Das gab mir dann die Möglichkeit, über Low-Level-Einkäufe im AH nachzudenken. 
Genauso, dass ich ewiglang Zul'Farrak gefarmt habe, bis ich das erste epische Schwert in der Hand gehalten habe. Nur um dann enttäuscht festzustellen, das Hexer zwar Schwerter, aber keine Zwei-Hand-Schwerter tragen können.

Aber am besten fand ich noch immer den Instanzenrun mit meinem ersten Krieger. Keine zwei Wochen gespielt, fragte ich wie jeder andere den Magier nach Brot und WASSER. Der Magier hat es mir umgehend gegeben, bis ein anwesender Schurke anmerkte, wofür zum Teufel ein Krieger Wasser bräuchte...


----------



## Sandalor (28. Juli 2008)

Isalia schrieb:


> So richtig fiese Irrtümer hatte ich gar nicht meine ich..mir fällt nur ein doofer Irrtum ein.
> Ich dachte damals, daß ja sicher nach jedem Gebiet eins kommt, was so bis zu 10 Level über meinem ist...wollte also fein vom Rotkammgebirge (was damals aber Redridge hieß) in die Brennende Steppe...irgendwie hatten diese bösen Wichtel in der Lava aber was dagegen und streckten mich auf der "Lavabrücke" nieder...



Hm das kenn ich doch irgendwoher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder der Unterschied zwischen Bedarf und Gier... erste Mal Ini (DM) und immer eifrig Bedarf gedrückt weil man ja net "gierig" sein wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greenknive (28. Juli 2008)

mein erster char ( hunter ) war damals bis level 40 so dermaßen verskillt, weil ich einfach immer das genommen habe, was sich gut angehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Upat (28. Juli 2008)

In meiner WoW karriere ist mir auch schion so einiges passiert, (spiele seit release), :

Hab bis LV 40 ca nie auf Stats geachtet sondern immer auf Rüstungswert.

Hab mit meinem Druiden nur Mondfeuer benutzt bis ca lv 30.

Dachte als Bär rennt man schneller.

Hatte keinen Plan von Skillungen. (hatte so ein alter Gamstar Heft wo ein Druide seine Skillung gezeigt hat und ich habs einach so nachgemacht wusste nicht das das Balance zB war).

Hab das alte "ffa" und "need" System nie begriffen bis Kloster (na wer kennts noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hab mich nicht aus Astranaar raus getraut weil ich dachte hinter den büschen wartet horde auf mich xD.

Hab mich in SW verlaufen.

Und das beste:

wusste nicht das die Todesminen Insanziert waren und hab meine gruppe da durch gehetzt in dem ich immer sagte sie sollen schneller machen weil hinter uns sind auch leute rein und die klauen uns die Bosse weg xD

naja denke es gibt noch mehr aber das ist mir jetzt so eingefallen ^^

mfg


----------



## wowhunter (28. Juli 2008)

ich glaub mein größtes irrtum in wow war es mir nen schurken twink zu machen...

ne mal im ernst ich hab als ich lvl 6 war die ganze zeit die kobolde im wald von elwyn vermöbelt weil ich dacht die droppen den goldstaub auch ohne quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (danach war ich lvl 10!!^^)


----------



## Cottilion (28. Juli 2008)

Mein erster Char war damals ein Ally Schurke. Und war das erste mal in einer Instanz, und zwar das Verließ. Als wir dann drin waren und die ersten grünen/blauen Items gedropt sind, war ich völlig überfordert als da auf einmal Bedarf/Gier stand. Mit dem Würfelprinzip war ich ein wenig(durch nen Freund) vertraut, dachte aber allen ernstes, dass Gier>Bedarf. Darum hab ich immer "Bedarf" geklickt. Als mich die anderen Mitspieler darauf angesprochen haben war mir das ganze so peinlich dass ich einfach erwiderte: Ich darf das, bin ja Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer kräftigen Aus-LOL-Orgie haben wir dann schließlich die Ini gecleart, hatten aber mehrere wipes zu beklagen. Darauf hab ich mich mit den Worten: War nett Leute danke, aber das nächste Mal sollten wir vielleicht 6 oder mehr Leute mitnehmen, dann ist es auch einfacher.
Nun, ich bin wohl in meinem Leben noch nie so beleidigt und ausgelacht worden wie nach diesem Run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dann auch schnell den Char aufgegeben und nen neuen gezockt, da mir mein Ruf trotzdem wichtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2008)

> Das waren die schlimmsten zwei Minuten Reboot die ich je hatte!


Lawl, xD Kanns mir bildhaft vorstellen^^
Ich dachte am Anfang, das beim Umskillen der Preis sich immer verzehnfacht, also 1 G, dann 10 G, dann 100 G ...Ka wer mir das erzählt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt:
An diese ganzen - anscheinend vor Patch 2.0 - lebenden Leute die meinen Palas würden keinen Dmg machen, fang an einen zu zocken oder schaut euch wenigstens das (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw4GGjlD4Tg) an, ja? Danke.


----------



## Randelman (28. Juli 2008)

hatte schon oft große irrtümer

der erste war das ich bis lvl 10 nie zum lehrer gegangen bin, gott sei dank als ich mal mit nem schurken gequestet hab und der sagt er müsse zum lehrer bin ich auch mal gegangen, hatte mich bis dahin gewundert warum ich nur zwei bis drei zauber hatte 

zweitens hab gedacht ich komm von if nach sw durch des startgebiet von den zwergen und gnomen, leider hab ich da kein weg gefunden und habs durchs die sengede schlucht versucht leider war die ja versperrt -.- habs dann doch irgendwann erfahren durch die tiefenbahn

aber des geilste ich wurde mal in nem crossroads raid angemault das ich nich buff, dawei war ich schurke -.-


----------



## Ben313 (29. Juli 2008)

Das mit Bedarf und gier hatte ich anfangs auch verwechselt^^

Mage=>Bedarf auf Defiasbrustrüstung=>gewinnt^^

Mann hatte ich freude... Bis ich dann merkte dass ich es net brauchen kann


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. Juli 2008)

naja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mich mal aus reiner neugier nach shatt porten lassen weil ich noch nie dort war und unbedingt auch mal dahin wollte^^ wollte als lvl20 oder so auch mal zu den grossen weil die halt immer drüber reden.
als ich dann da war wollt ich nach ner zeit wieder zurück weil ich übelst laggs hatte.

ich geh also los.. kenn die portale noch ned und find irgendwo n greifenmeister... und voll erstaunen hab ich da flugpunkte! ich flieg also los... entdeck die portale und geh durch... wieder im östlichen königreich schreibt mir n kumpel was ich den dort als lvl 20ger mache...
ich war gut ne stunde unterwegs, weil ich immer gestorben bin und beim geistheiler wollt ich ned rezzen, wegen den repkosten und als armer 20ger hatt mans halt noch nicht so mit geld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dumme idee im nach hinein.

und als ich dann endlich in SW angekommen bin musst ich doch zum reppn... und als da meine taschen aufgehn seh ich meinen ruhestein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das scheissding hatt mich richtig angesprungen, aber während meiner unglaublichen reise ist mir das ding nicht in sinn gekommen...
meine nächste aktion-->ausloggen und schämen
mein kumpel sieht das ich wieder in SW bin, ruft mich an und lacht mich am telefon aus... er lache sich schon die ganze zeit n arsch ab weil ich ned an den ruhestein gedacht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeque (29. Juli 2008)

Valle47 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Ally angefangen und ein paar lvl gezockt auf einmal war da so ein Taure vor mir, und ich gleich in Allgemein Channel geschrieben hab aber(weil ich als Hordler gewöhnt war) geschrieben: "Ein Ally in Nordhain!" und alle haben nur geschrieben "lol" u. ä.! Naja ein paar Minuten später isses mir dann selber aufgefallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hahaha same here


----------



## Raven_Lord (29. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Fehler war, dass ich dachte es geht schneller vom Sumpfland nach Westfall zu schwimmen , also zu laufen.
So hab ich damit eben 2h verbracht xD .

Außerdem hab ich von lvl 44 bis 47 gegrindet weil ich nicht auf die Idee kam , dass es noch andere Gebiete 
zw. 40 und 50 außer Hinterland gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lala.y0 (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Eine Kleingkeit:
> 
> Hatte mich mit meinem ersten Char mal in XR (Crossroads) gute 20min in einem Zelt  versteckt...bis ich dann gelesen habe, dass mir die einfallende Allianz garnix tun kann
> 
> ...



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich gestern auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte 4Monate WoW Pause gemacht und in der Zeit viel Counterstrike gespielt, jetzt wieder angefangen, bin ins Arathibecken gegangen und habe 2Minuten hinter dem Haus auf nen Ally gewartet ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Juli 2008)

Maraduk schrieb:


> 2. Ich war sehr stolz drauf, bis Level 10 nicht gestorben zu sein, aber dann ist es passiert. Im Wald von Elwynn hat mich eine Horde Defias niedergestreckt. Das dumme war:
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt dachte ich ernsthaft, die "6 Minuten bis zur Freigabe" bedeuten: Wenn du dich in sechs Minuten nicht wiederbelebt hast, dann wird dein Charakter gelöscht.
> Naja...man kann sich vorstellen wir verzweifelt ich war, als ich kurz nach dem Geist-freilassen nen WoW-Error bekam und das Spiel sowie Rechner komplett abstürzten. Und ich war tot!
> Das waren die schlimmsten zwei Minuten Reboot die ich je hatte!


ich  hab am anfang von BC geglauubt, das der counter in den wäldern von terrokkar die zeit ist, die man noch in dort verbringen kann, bevor man mit dem ruhestein zurückgeportet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirillo (29. Juli 2008)

maraduk...es ist schockierend aber mir ging es mal genau so...da klaut der mir einfach mein mana, der sack XD


----------



## Mab773 (29. Juli 2008)

Isalia schrieb:


> So richtig fiese Irrtümer hatte ich gar nicht meine ich..mir fällt nur ein doofer Irrtum ein.
> Ich dachte damals, daß ja sicher nach jedem Gebiet eins kommt, was so bis zu 10 Level über meinem ist...wollte also fein vom Rotkammgebirge (was damals aber Redridge hieß) in die Brennende Steppe...irgendwie hatten diese bösen Wichtel in der Lava aber was dagegen und streckten mich auf der "Lavabrücke" nieder...


lol, genau das!!! ging mir genau so...100 prozentig genau so


ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei mir wars lustig, war zum ersten mal in sw...hab mir (fast) alles angeguckt,
danach bin ich aus sw raus gelaufen, da stand so ein magier rum, durch meiner schwester wusste ich, dass magier portale bauen können..
ich fragte ihn, ob er mir ein portal nach if machen könnte
so habe ich zum ersten mal von der tiefenbahn gehört ^^


----------



## Godo (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe bei meinem schami nach Diablo1 manier immer fleißig auf die Maus gehämmert, sonst würde er ja gar nicht zuschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Und ich habe die Waffe des Felsbeißers alle paar Sekunden erneuert, bis ich irgendwann gemerkt habe das man bei der buffanzeige ja ne ziemlich große minutenzahl lesen kann ^^


----------



## NightCreat (29. Juli 2008)

bin heute im nethersturm gestorben und auf dem weg zur leiche steckte ich irgendwo fest^^ ich kam da nicht mehr raus und fragte im /1 channel nach nem rezz später schrieb ich die leute persönlich bis mir einer sagte das es die feststecken funktion gibt ^^


----------



## Copslayer (29. Juli 2008)

hatte vor 3 jahren über einen freund acc gespielt und wusste das es talentbäume gibt. so mir nach 3 jahren ohne wow das spiel zugelegt und wollte nach lvl 2 mein talentbaum aufrufen, ging naklar nicht speil 3 mal deinstaliert und neuinstaliert nix gebracht! dacht ich mir so ok beschwäre ich mich mal bei blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja die klärten mich dann auf das es erst ab lvl 10 möglich ist XD hätt na klar auch im buchnachlesen können aber neee erstmal beschweren ^^

dann das gier/bedarf problem hatte ich auch am anfang
essen/trinken zuer selben seit (ging damals wirklich noch nicht) also bis 20 immer schön getrennt gegessen und getrunken
Berufe Was sind das? hab bei mein ersten char bis lvl 30 oder so kein beruf gemacht genauso wie angeln oder kochen dachte mir das brauch ich nicht (als jäger)

die ganzen abkürzungen sind mir (zumteil) sogar heute noch n rätzel!! oder englisch begriffe

und ich dachte auch das high lvler , low lvler nicht angreifen können aber die allis haben mir das gegenteil gezeigt da das ja n hobbie von den ist oder die sich nicht an welche trauen die den auch ehre punkte bringen.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (29. Juli 2008)

Naja die richtig Krassen dinger hab ich nich hingelegt^^

Aber auch ich hab grüne Sachen mit stats verkauft weil ich was weißes mit mehr Rüstung gefunden habe^^
Obwohl ich schon MC/Bwl am Raiden war hab ich erst sehr spät gemerkt das beim Jäger Beweglichkeit 2 Ap bringt, kurz darauf kam der Patch wo es dann nur noch 1 ap war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab am Anfang Stäbe gerlernt weil ich aus so ne Coole lange Waffe auf dem Rücken haben wollte, später dann gesehen es gibt auch Stangenwaffen und hab die dann auch gelernt aber nur weiße gefunden. Bin dann ewig mit so Crapstäben mit int und wille rumgerannt^^
Und ich hab mich immer gewundert das einige ihre 1h Schwerter auf dem Rücken tragen durften und ich nich^^

Naja übliche halt auf 40 gabs endlich Schwere Rüstung und ich gleich mal alles ausgetauscht, egal welche Stats.

Achja, ich war begeisterter schreiber im Brachlandchat! Zum glück hab ich damals viel nachts gezockt, deswegen habens nich so viele gemerkt. Heute rege ich meistens über den scheiß auf den ich damals selber verzapft hab^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (29. Juli 2008)

meine grössten itrumm weiss ich zwar net merh finds aber lustig zu lesen was euch so passirt ist^^


----------



## BimmBamm (29. Juli 2008)

Natürlich hat mein "Glöckchen" niemals große Fehler gemacht! Von anderen Einsteigern kann sie aber ein Lied singen!

Da questet man sich gemütlich durch das Anfangsgebiet und wird plötzlich angeflüstert, ob man nicht bei einer Quest helfen könnte - hey, meine erste Gruppe! Als hilfsbereite Jägerin sagt man natürlich sofort zu, zumal die selbe Quest sich ebenfalls in meinem Logbuch befand. Munter schlachtet man sich nun mit einer schnell auf fünf Leute angewachsenen Gruppe durch eine Höhle (kein Dungeon). Ich gebe es ungern zu, aber ich hatte anfangs ein paar kleine Orientierungsprobleme (auf deutsch: Ich war froh, wenn ich wußte, was oben und unten ist). Deshalb war ich nicht sonderlich erbaut, als zwei Mitglieder mich aufforderten, die Quest zu teilen - ich laufe doch nicht mit einer geteilten Gruppe los, um dann nie mehr aus dieser verdammten Höhle herauszufinden! Das sagte ich dann auch meinen Mitspielern, worauf ich ganz plötzlich keine Gruppe mehr hatte! Unfreundliches Pack! 

Daraufhin hatte ich eine ziemliche "Gruppen-Allergie". Kurze Zeit später konnte ich endlich mein erstes Pet zähmen - aus unerfindlichen Gründen ging es mir jedoch schnell stiften. Also ab nach Darnassus, Futter eingekauft, Tier gezähmt - und sich über den unstillbaren Appetit des kleinen Rackers gewundert. Wie sollte ich das finanzieren? Das Kätzchen schob sich mal eben 10 Rationen 'rein, ohne Anzeichen von Appetitlosigkeit zu zeigen! Ich weiß nicht, wieviel von meinem spärlichen Anfangsgehalt nur für Pet-Futter draufging, bevor ich begriff, daß man 30 Sekunden warten sollte, bevor man dem gierigen Viech die nächste Portion ins  hungrige Mäulchen stopft. Ungeachtet der anfänglichen Verständnisprobleme laufe ich bis heute noch mit dieser Katze herum.

Mein nächstes unerfreuliches "Höhlengruppenerlebnis" ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Diesmal räumten wir zügig die Gegner aus dem Weg und erlegten auch den Questmob. Was machen meine werten Mitspieler? Sie bedanken sich für meine Mithilfe, erzählen was von "wegporten" - und sind auf einmal verschwunden! Da steh ich dann da alleine in einer Höhle mit respawnenden Gegnern, die alle mordlustig in meine Richtung schielen. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich bei dem Versuch, aus dieser Höhle alleine herauszukommen, gestorben bin, bis ich entnervt ein Gildenmitglied zu Hilfe rief, das mich da rausboxte. Auf die Frage, warum ich nicht ebenfalls meinen Ruhestein benutzt hätte, wußte ich nicht wirklich eine Antwort. Geistheilerwiederbelebung? Na hör mal, ich nehme doch nicht wegen ein paar Idioten, die mich alleine in einer Höhle stehen lassen, 25 % permanenten Haltbarkeitsverschleiß in Kauf! Ach, ist nicht permanent?! Oh!

Und dann kam meine erste Instanz! Da wird man unverhofft angewhispert, ob man Lust auf die "Todesminen" hätte! Und ob ich hatte! Wißt ihr eigentlich, wie viele Mobs ein "aggressives" Kätzchen in einer Ini pullen kann? Meine Mitspieler zeigten jedoch überhaupt kein Verständnis für meinen Besitzerstolz. Manche der Ausdrücke, die mir da an den Kopf geschmissen wurden, kannte selbst ich noch nicht! Ich habe 20 Level gebraucht, um meine Gruppenaversion nach diesem einschneidenden Erlebnis mit der sog. "freundlichen" und "hilfsbereiten" WoW-Community zu überwinden und wieder mit "Randoms" in eine Ini zu gehen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. Juli 2008)

Im Namen meiner Freundin:

Sie spielt noch nicht so lange WoW (~1Monat +/-) Also freute Sie sich aufs reiten lernen mit lvl30...
Das Gold dafür hat Sie sich schön zusammen gespart und einen Teil von einem Freund geliehen.
Als Sie dann 30 war zog sie also los und lernte reiten und hat sich ihren Ellek gekauft...

Und jetzt kommt's: Sie ist ein PALADIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemerkt hat's mein Kumpel nicht, ich auch nicht und sie hatte einfach keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peinlich auf allen drei Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ursharok (29. Juli 2008)

da ich dieses spiel mit nem rechner, dessen leistung einem rasierapparat glich, angefangen hab:

ich dachte bis zum rechnerwechsel, dass der zeppelin nicht fliegt und es normal ist, bei der ankunft auf risiko so schnell wie möglich runterzupringen. Orgrimmar war bis dahin keine hauptstadt sondern eine nette diashow. 

naja zu guter letzt hab ich kürzlich mit nem twink lange ein pennermount geritten, da ich noch von den alten preisen ausging. kann man ja nach langer pause nicht wissen, dass einem das epickreitmount nachgeworfen wird. d.h. 1000g sparen für die katz.

aja, ich hatte mal das vergnügen, leider etwas besoffen, die mobs vor (!) einer inze (irgendwas auchindown) zu killen. der healer der grp kam immer mal wieder raus um mich zu unterstützen, kurzer heal und fertig. ich stand da ungelogen 20 minuten und die gruppe hat sich schief gelacht.

und: ich dachte, dass man questloggs lesen muss....


----------



## Zangoran (29. Juli 2008)

Cottilion schrieb:


> Als wir dann drin waren und die ersten grünen/blauen Items gedropt sind, war ich völlig überfordert als da auf einmal Bedarf/Gier stand. Mit dem Würfelprinzip war ich ein wenig(durch nen Freund) vertraut, dachte aber allen ernstes, dass Gier>Bedarf. Darum hab ich immer "Bedarf" geklickt.




Ging mir genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mir is in ner Ini auch mal was lustiges passiert bei dem sich aber ein anderer geirrt hat. 

Mein erster Char war ein Untoten Magier und im allgemein Chat stand "Suchen nur noch Magier für Burg Shadowfang", ich war da noch nie, also dacht ich mir alles klar gehst doch gleich mal mit und kuckst dir das Ding an.

Als ich dann in der Ini war kams aber anders. Erste Mobgruppe und keiner heilt. Plötzlich ruft der Tank "Magier  heil mal". Ich hab als erstes diesen Einwurf des Kriegers ignoriert und dachte mir, dass er sich versprochen hätte. Dann nächste Mobgruppe "Magier heil endlich mal!". Ich hab darauf nur erwidert dass ich nicht kann. Dritte Mobgruppe "Magier heil endlich sonst kick ich dich aus der Gruppe!". Ich erwiderte dann "Magier können nicht heilen" und hab einfach mal spaßeshalber die Leute mit Verbänden geheilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Darauf kam nur noch vom Tank "Ja toll für was haben wir dich dann mitgenommen? Kann einer mal nen Heiler suchen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *zack und kick*


So far 

Zangoran


----------



## HaGWilli (29. Juli 2008)

ich wurde mit meinem ersten char gleich mit lvl 2 oder 3 in ne grp geladen. wir waren dann zusammen in ner höhle (gnom startgebiet) und ich hab auf so ne kiste geklickt und mich gefreut das da so tolle sachen drin waren und alles rausgenommen.
da kam dann sofort der text: "normal wird da gewürfelt" und ich nur... ich hab kein würfel....

das schlimmste allerdings war das ich mich bestimmt bis ca. lvl 40 rum geärgert hab warum man immer nur alles zusammen verkaufen/handeln kann und ich meinem kollegen nicht einfach die 5 erze geben konnte die er gebraucht hat sondern gleich 20 stk.
das man stacks auch trennen kann hab ich dann irgendwann mal auf dem ladescreen gelesen :-)


----------



## Psamathe (29. Juli 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Im Namen meiner Freundin:
> 
> Sie spielt noch nicht so lange WoW (~1Monat +/-) Also freute Sie sich aufs reiten lernen mit lvl30...
> Das Gold dafür hat Sie sich schön zusammen gespart und einen Teil von einem Freund geliehen.
> ...



Nun ja, aus Fehlern wird man bekanntlich schlauer... =D
Das beste an der Geschichte, total stolz auf meinen riesen Ellek ritt ich zum Palalehrer um dann, welch Wunder, "Schlachtross bechwören"  zu lernen xD


----------



## Trisch (29. Juli 2008)

Mein erster Char war auch ein Magier, der hat bis Level 38 durchgehalten.

Ich kann mich erinnern anfangs immer das gefundene Wasser getrunken zu haben und sogar mal was gekauft zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> da ja eigentlich mein erster char ein magier war
> 
> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> ...



dafür hab ich auch ziemlich lange gebraucht. (vll sogar erst durch den tipp des tages aufgeklärt worden...) oO


----------



## Berndl (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe erst nach BC angefangen und irgenwann mit meinem Magier lvl 22 dachte ich ich schau mir mal die Scherbenwelt an...
Erst als ich nach 4 h am Portal war hat mir meine gilde gesagt das ich a) mal nen high Magier fragen könnte wies schneller geht
und b) erst mit lvl 58 durch kann....

hat mich damals ziemlich geärgert.


----------



## un4go10 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe damals bis Level 30 nicht gewusst was dann bitte das AH ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann hab ich gemerkt das man Berufe erlernen kann. Damlas hab ich mit meinem Krieger dann Schmieden und Ingineur gelernt, bis ich gemerkt habe das man auch Erze braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab auch gedacht, das die Minipets genau das gleiche sind wie die Jägerpets und war dann total enttäuscht das meine Karkerlake nicht mit angreift ^^


----------



## Nightline (29. Juli 2008)

kumpels hatten mich zu WoW gebraucht und ich hab nen Magier angefangen, das es berufe gab wusste ich nicht, also irgendwann in der schule fragten sie mich was ich denn für berufe habe ... Berufe? gibts so was? ... ok sie meinten mach schneider und vz. gut hab ich gelernt und mich riesig gefreut =) ich wusste nichtwie ich vt skillen soll, ich wusste nur das mein kumpel gesagt hat, das ich die grünen sachen, die irgendwo dropen, brauche um vz zu skillen. jo ich hatte irgendwann mein inventar nur voll mit grünen sachen und dachte so jetzt verzauberst mal dick was. ja verzaubererbuch aufgemacht und nix passiert, ich klickte rum und wie sollte es anderst sein, ich hab die dinger nicht entzaubert bekommen. Ich fragte meinben kupel wie ich denn das machen sollte und joa dann sagte er mir das ich auf entzaubern klicken muss und dann ging, peinlicher weise war ich da schon lvl 27 oder so ^^ schneidern war schon bissle geskillt^^ 

naja jeder hat mal klein angefangen


----------



## Komakomi (29. Juli 2008)

ich hab mit lvl 15 10 minuten mit nem hordler geredet der mich dan mit den lauten kek gekillt hat :/


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Irrturm war mal, mit meiner Priesterin, dass Ich dachte die Zauberstäbe erhöhen mein Arkanschaden, Feuerschaden usw.. und nach ein paar Tagen habe Ich erfahren, das man den Zauberstab praktisch im Kampf benutzen kann, falls man kein Mana mehr hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (29. Juli 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam wirds pathologisch ... dass sie zusammen gelevelt haben muss nicht heissen, dass beide Levels gewonnen haben. Bringt es dir eigentlich irgendwas, total alltägliche Geschichten anderer in Zweifel zu ziehen?


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Juli 2008)

Naja früher vor Patch X war beim hexer dieser Feuerstein den man in der Schildhand tragen konnte und bei nahkampftreffer feuerschaden verursacht hat und noch dazu so eine schöne "Funken"-Animation hatte ..... naja mit 54 hab ich den hexer dann mal seeeeeehr lange nicht mehr angegriffen weil ich dauernd gestorben bin ... im nahkampf

am tollsten fand ich meinen ersten ausflug in Instanzen, brt ... als lvl 56 oder so hexer ... ich war panisch weil ich bin ja viel zu unqualifiziert 
aggro-controll ... ? öhm ganzes repertior an dots schattenblitze und so weiter raus , aggro tot ... god war ich nooby

nächste instanz ein monat später oder so ... bastion zu FÜNFT omg die zehner instanz von damals zu fünft ... da waren die leute fasziniert was ein hexer so alles kann. nach dem prinzip : hä wieso laufen heut die mobs nich weg, und Oo wipe shisse müssen laufen.
das waren die sachen die kante ich alle, ich beherrschte alle fähigkeiten des hexers nur wußte ich halt teilweise nicht se richtig einzusetzen das war ein schönes gefühl 
nur beim endboss bin ich dann wieder weil bei X versuchen jedes mal aggro ich tot grml 

naja das waren meine erlebnisse als hexer

Mein Reroll als Druide ... naja ich habe es geschafft die ersten 15 punkte tatsächlich in alle drei bäume gleichwertig auf mehrere talente zu verteilen .-) bis es dann hieß : gilde geht bft und braucht nen tank ... seid dem bin ich bärchen und werde es auch immer bleiben, egal ob es in wotlk dann gar keinen loot mehr gibt oder nich ^^

als shadow-priest war ich immer ganz stolz auf mich behaupten zu können das ich nen "klassen"run auf die ubrs alleine geheilt habe .... ich hatte freudentränen in den augen als ich das erste mal als holy da drinne war so einfach war das.

als jäger, pet toll super nur füttern? trainieren, naja usw. 

als schurke immer nur mit wurfwaffe gepullt

in summe habe ich zu anfangs seeeeehr viele fehler gemacht, ich vermute mal die mobs sind meist aus mitleid gestorben.


so long 

lg sily


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Also , es ist mir ja schon ziemlich peinlich  : Erst letzte Woche ist es passiert...

ich war gerade mit ner grp in Tempel und es war recht ... naja sagen wir mal anspruchsvoll.

Wir sprechen uns halt andauern ab wer wie was macht usw , und nebenbei spammt meine gilde den gildenchat voll.

Ich frag ganz locker in der Gilde nach : 

,,Wie kann ich den gildenchat ignorieren? ''

,, mit /gquit ,,

soo nunja ihr wisst ja sicher was dann passiert ist...( Ich wusste es bis dato nicht , da es immernoch meine allererste WoW Gilde ist ^^ )

Naja wurde wieder eingeladen und mit ,,sry,,´s überschüttet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (29. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Fopa war damals mit meinem Magier. Ich stand in einer Instanz und noch ein Magier öffnete ein Portal (das kannte ich schon, aber ich war noch zu low um welche zu machen lvl 36), ich frage ihn ob er mir ein Portal nach OG machen könnte. nach dem alle nach UC verschwunden waren. Ich kann mich noch genau an seinen Satz erinnern:

"Entweder du bist brand neu oder hast einen sehr schlechten Humor!"

Dann erklärte er mir das ich bereits mit lvl 20 lernen konnte mich zu teleportieren. Das war dann peinlich^^ er hat mir dann überall Portale hin gemacht und gezeigt wo der Portal Lehrer steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir sicher einige Irrtümer in meiner langen WoW-Geschichte erlaubt, mein teuerster war aber wohl, dass ich mich als bekennender "Nicht-Leser" outen musste ... als Jäger Drachenlederverarbeitung mühevoll auf 375 gesteigert und die Mats fürs ebenholzfarbene Netherschuppenset zusammengefarmt, da durfte natürlich eine adäquate Bestückung mit Juwelen nicht fehlen. Also schnell mal meinen Vorrat an Ehrenpunkten geplündert und zwei von den wunderschönen gravierten Schmucktopasen geholt ... und mir ein Loch in den Bauch gewundert, dass ich nur einen der beiden gesockelten Setgegenstände anlegen konnte. Hab deswegen sogar nen GM angeschrieben ... der mich dann darüber aufgeklärt hat, was es mit dem Zusatz "einzigartig anlegbar" auf sich hat! 8500 Ehrenpunkte in die Tonne getreten ...


----------



## minosha (29. Juli 2008)

Mit meinem Ersten Char war ich mit einem Kollegen gemeinsam unterwegs. Nach dem Ersten mal sterben war ich beim Geistheiler weil ich dachte Geist freilassen hiesse wiederbeleben. Als wartet ich ohne Plan beim Geistheiler mein ebenfalls toter Kollege rannte iweder zu seinem Kadaver. Hiess damals so. er spielte schon länger WOW.

Ich wusste nicht, dass man alle Neben berufe und zwei Hauptberufe erlernen kann. Also rannte ich ne Zeit lang nur mit Alchemie und Kräuterkunde rum. Bis ich gefragt wurde wieso ich als Schruke nicht Kochen lernen würde. Wurd dann aufgeklärt.

All diese Geschichte sind echt, wahr und so passiert. Wer sagt es ist Fake, dem sag ich nur :Neidisch?


----------



## MartinKings (29. Juli 2008)

Ich war mit meinem Pala(LVL10) in ner Grp unterwegs und fing fleissig an, meine member zu heilen.
Wo ich dann zweimal gestorben war, machten meine leute mich darauf aufmerksam, dass ich nicht nur sie, sondern auch mich selbst heilen kann.
wie peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharkura (29. Juli 2008)

Nette Story´s.. Ich wurde schon häufiger in den BG´s auf ein Tischlein angesprochen, warum ich denn keins mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn ich dann sage schau mal was ich zb buffe oder schau dir mal den Char richtig an, kommt des öfteren immer noch ?? von den leuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, ich Priester und bedien mich in der regel von den Tischlein des Magiers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gambit1909 (29. Juli 2008)

Hi!^^

1.) Mein erster Char war damals ein Warri! Den habe ich auch fleissig gelevelt bis 52 und dann einen RL-Freund gefragt wie ich aus der Kampfhaltung mehr dmg rausholen könnte! Er meinte dann ich solle doch in die Berserkerhaltung wechseln, da dass angenehmer zum leveln wäre!

Berserkerhaltung??????????? Wasn dass ???????

Waren zu der Zeit auch grad im TS und das Gelächter war gross! Hab Sie mir aber dann mit seiner Hilfe schnell "besorgt"!

Ist aber heute bei uns in der Gilde immer noch einer der "All-Time-Favorites" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2) Spiele grade nen Frost-Mage hoch zusammen mit nem Schami von selben Freund! Die Chars waren bei 59 als wir ne Situation mit mehreren Mobs hatten....habe sie alle festgefrohren aber 1 hat wiederstanden und dann auch fleissig auf mich eingeprügelt! Er meinte dann dass ich ihn doch nochmal einfrieren sollte! Ich antwortete dann dass ich noch CD auf Frostnova hätte! Daraufhin meinte er ich soll sie doch mit meinem Wasserele festfieren!!! 

Ach, der kann das???......Ups, hab ja ne Pet-Leiste!!!!!

Hat mein Gameplay grundlegend geändert und die Leute bei uns in der Gilde hatten mal wieder was zu lachen  XD 

Grüsse von Nazjatar


----------



## Makku (29. Juli 2008)

Hab ganz zu Anfang nach meinen ersten Toden immer 6 Minuten gewartet... habe irgendwie Geist Freilassen überlesen/übersehen... und dachte mir nur:
Was eine Abzocke.. nach jedem Tod erst 6 Minuten warten... 

Irgendwann hab ich mal (nach ca. 4,5 Toden) gesehen, dass man da ja noch was anklicken konnte...

Nun...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mittlerweile sterbe ich einfach nicht mehr^^


----------



## Mr_Richfield (29. Juli 2008)

mit meinem ersten hexer damals wusste ich bis gnomeregan (ca 30) nichtmal, dass es einen talentbaum gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wurde dann plötzlich gefragt wie ich geskillt sei, was mich irgendwie aus der bahn geworfen hat.
und als ich es dann wusste hatte ich einen netten mix aus gebrechen/dämo/destro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Juli 2008)

peinlich war mal als ich drei gildenkollegen zusammen getrommelt habe damit se mich zu sich teleportieren können 
habe gerade die quests von Stalvan aus dem Dunkelhain gemacht wo  man nach SW ins Holfzfäller lager usw. muss ... ich glaub das war die quest
naja und da kommt immer so ne Banshee und die kann dich in ein Schaf verwandeln. tjaaa das hat das mistvieh dann auch gemacht und ich als dummes Schaf muss natüüürlich in den Kamin hineinlaufen, im Kamin kam ich aus dem Sheep wieder raus und saß in dem Kamin fest.

a. wußte ich ab dem zeitpunkt das es defintiv kein jump 'n run game ist weil man ja nicht mal ordentlich kriechen oder robben kann und b. nachdem ich dann endlich drei leute inkl . hexer vor ort hatte die mich da dann raus geportet haben und ich wieder frisch luft atmen konnte, saß da über eine stunde im Kamin fest fragte mich ne Gildenkollegin .... wieso hast denn nicht ruhestein benutzt. ... keiner ... wirklich keiner der anwesenden hatte daran gedacht und ich bin mit dem Kopf auf der tischplatte detoniert .-(


----------



## Supagodzilla (29. Juli 2008)

Mit meinem Lvl10 Undead Magier nach UC rein. Ich kam aber nicht mehr raus, ich kannte den Weg nicht und hab verzweifelt den Ausgang gesucht. Stand auch jedesmal brav vor den Aufzügen, nur immer wenn ich da gucken war war die Türe zu. Ich hab dann Ruhestein nach Brill benutzt...

Ja, der Anfang war immer das schönste...


----------



## Trotze (29. Juli 2008)

Lol, ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich mit meinem allerersten Char, einem Zwerg, in Dun Morogh beobachet habe, wie ein anderer Zwerg rote Herzen auf einen Bär zufliegen lässt, der heftig darauf reagiert hab. Ganz aufgeregt habe ich dann meinen Kumpels erzählt, ich hätte gesehen, wie ein Zwerg einen Bären liebt. So habe ich die Begleiter des Jägers kennengelernt.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (29. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt nix ein, es war aber ein drunter und drüber damals und auch mit BC und mit Wotlk wirds auch wieder Lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Juli 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein größter Irtum in WoW...Hmm
> Das war wohl als ich mit lvl 20 den beigleiter eines Jägers mit einem Druiden verwechselt habe und ihn anreden wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir auch schon passiert in ws hatt ein jäger sein pet vor die flagge geparkt und ging auf den balkon. Dan stand ich vor dem pet und hab die ganze zeit mein Makro "BUFFS PLEASE" gemacht. Das war peinlich als der Jäger mich dan auslachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> war nur mein erster irrtum das ich damals lang lang is her, nicht begriffen hab das man essen und trinken zu gleich
> kann. somit hab ich immer gewartet bis eines fertig war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin mir zwar nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaub anfangs war es tatsächlich so, man konnte entweder essen oder trinken  ; )


----------



## neo1986 (29. Juli 2008)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> Mit meinem Lvl10 Undead Magier nach UC rein. Ich kam aber nicht mehr raus, ich kannte den Weg nicht und hab verzweifelt den Ausgang gesucht. Stand auch jedesmal brav vor den Aufzügen, nur immer wenn ich da gucken war war die Türe zu. Ich hab dann Ruhestein nach Brill benutzt...
> 
> Ja, der Anfang war immer das schönste...


Bei mir grad andersrum ich hab den weg nicht reingefunden ich rannte im Hof rum und hab gedacht was ein beschiss hir is ja nimand. Dan bin ich einfach so nem Tauren gefolt wurde dan peinlicherweise vom Fahrstuhl gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ein scheiß start.


----------



## Mumble (29. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht wurde es schon erwähnt, aber das hier ist doch einer der größten Irrtümer, oder?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



größter Irrtum


----------



## Alexrayn (29. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Irrtum war als ich mit meinen Krieger tanken sollte und ich immer Heldenhafter Stoß und so gemacht hab. Wusste nicht, dass man Rüssi zerreißen draufmachen sollte, aber damals hat das anscheinend niemanden so wirklich interessiert. War übrigens level 33.
Außerdem wusste ich nie wo ich weiterleveln sollte und hab die ganze Zeit gegrinded ohne Qs zumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das war auch alles noch vor BC. Naja ...


----------



## Kabamaan (29. Juli 2008)

Mein größter irrtum war ,dass ich gedacht habe wenn man sich ausloggt bekommt man die post schneller
naja ich loge aus und am näcjsten tag wieder ein
post imemr noch net da-.-
nach 3 tagen wurde es mir zu böd und ich hab meinen char gelöscht xDD


----------



## neo1986 (29. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde es schon erwähnt, aber das hier ist doch einer der größten Irrtümer, oder?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hä was hast du da gemacht?


----------



## Mumble (29. Juli 2008)

Ja, entschuldige...
Meinte nicht, dass es ein Irrtum meinerseits ist...^^


Bezog mich auf den Titel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ja, entschuldige...
> Meinte nicht, dass es ein Irrtum meinerseits ist...^^
> 
> 
> ...


Wennn ich auf den link drücke komme ich auf das theme euer erster char aber mit nur 2 statt 10 seiten.


----------



## Supagodzilla (29. Juli 2008)

Auch ne witzige Story^^:

Arena, ich mim Mage, mein Kumpel mim Hexer, Lordaeron-Ruinen, die Gegner stürmen an, ich krall mir natürlich sofort den Bären der so enthusiatisch auf mich zurannte. Hab den gekillt und renne zu meinem Kumpel, seh ich das da noch 2 Gegner sind. Ich zu meinem Kumpel: Scheiss-Bug ! Die sind zu dritt, den Dudu hab ich doch grad gelegt! Naja, wir hams noch gewonnen aber war schon ne peinliche Geschichte das ich das Jägerpet zum Druiden gemacht hab...


----------



## Fayy (29. Juli 2008)

Naja bei mir sind meine Irrtümer peinlicherwiese noch gar nicht so lang her.
ich ein kleiner süßer Blutelf Jäger qustet gerade fröhlich mit ca lvl 65 in der Scherbenwelt rum.
Da schreibt mich auf einmal mein Gildenleader an und unterhält sich mit mir (Was für eine ehre dachte ich!) Und dann meint der ich soll mit ihm mal eine Instanz machen, ich dachte nur boa mich nimmt jemand mit, meine letzte war Zul Farrak und nun darf ich wieder.
Ich hab mich riesig gefreut und dann fing es an....
Leg mal eine Eisfalle.... Eiswas? Öhm.... Ich glaub ich hab gesagt das ich das noch nicht hab bis er mir sagte wo ich die finde. ^^´´
Dann fragte er nach meinen Talenten. Und meine Antwort war das ich zwar ein paar Punkte in Tierherschaft habe aber noch ca 40 freie da ich mich ja nicht verskillen wollte und nicht wusste was ich machen sollte.
Im nachhinein hätte ich glaub ich gerne sein gesicht gesehen ^^ Er fragte nur wie ich auf lvl 65 gekommen bin ohne alles....
Aber für meinen Armen gildenleader war es noch nicht überstanden.
Er musste mir nebenbei noch erklären das "Schlangenbiss" nicht die stärkste fähigkeit ist und das man seinen begleiter auch ausbilden kann. Diverse andere fähigkeiten die eigentlich Selbstverständlich sind musste er mir auch nah legen
Nebenbei  zeigte er mir das ich berufe lernen kann und das sogar ich mal Bedarf bei dem Loot machen darf wenn ich es brauch (ich hab es nie gemacht weil ich dachte andere brauchen das vieleicht drinngender)

Ich glaub er hatte in der zeit eine menge spaß mit mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (29. Juli 2008)

Lustiger Thread.

Oh oh, meine Anfängerfehler? Ich dachte anfangs das es unabhängige 3 Währungen in WoW gibt & mich gewundert, warum mein Kupfer ab 99 dauernd verschwindet XD ich wollte schon rumfragen, ob das n Bug ist. Bis mir dann irgendwann die steigende Zahl der Silbermünzen aufgefallen ist. Glück gehabt.

Aber der wirklich dämlichste Fehler: schon recht früh habe ich meinem Warri mit nem Bogen ausgestattet. 1. weils schön martialisch aussah & 2. natürlich zum pullen...tja, da dachte ich mir: "zum Bogen gehört ein Köcher & Pfeile", gekauft und bis lvl 70 (!) und dann lange darüber hinaus einfach in meine Taschen gelegt. Irgendwann hab ich mich dann gewundert, warum die Stats auf bestimmten Köchern keine Wirkung zeigen & dann hats klick bei mir gemacht, hat für schallendes Gelächter im TS gesorgt. Das lustige ist: Ich wusste sehr wohl das man z.bsp. als Jäger mit ner Flinte Munition braucht & die entsprechenden Behältnisse auf die Taschenplätze legen muss. Das das jedoch auch für Köcher gilt, den Zusammenhang hab ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## walfi (29. Juli 2008)

Das dümmste an das ich mich erinnere war kurz nach BC, als ich mit meinem B11 von Silbermond nach UC wollte, 
als ich nach 3 Stunden und gefühlten 100 Toden endlich in Tirisfal ankam fragt mich ein Mitspieler wieso ich nicht die Translokalisationskugel 
benutzt hab. Als kröhnenden Abschluss eines nicht so lustigen Tages hab ich dann nicht mehr aus UC rausgefunden.


----------



## Éothain (29. Juli 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Im Namen meiner Freundin:
> 
> Sie spielt noch nicht so lange WoW (~1Monat +/-) Also freute Sie sich aufs reiten lernen mit lvl30...
> Das Gold dafür hat Sie sich schön zusammen gespart und einen Teil von einem Freund geliehen.
> ...



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eine Kleinigkeit hätte ich auch noch. Wollte damals mit ein paar Gildies in Tiefensumpf oder so. Gruppe war voll ausser einer. Was fehlt ? heiler natürlich. Mangelt es ja meistens dran.  Nunja, im lfg-Channel geschaut, nix da. Nach 30 Minuten dann endlich jemanden gefunden. Auf zum Stein und den zu uns geportet. Ab in die Inze und gefreut dass es endlich los gehen kann. Mein Kumpel (Mage) wollte Tischlein aufstellen für Kekse.... und SCHWUPS standen 4 Leute der Gruppe in Shattrath. Hatte aus versehen nen Portal gemacht statt Tischlein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

Als WoW noch nicht draußen war bin ich stundenlang in der sandbox von nem bekannten rumgerannt und hab andere Spieler gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir dann ein paar Städte ( zu fuss ) angeschaut und hab aus mir bis heute noch schleierhaften gründen zwei tage damit vertan in ganz azeroth zu fuß per sterben und ein 
paar meter weiter kommen prinzip andere spieler zu suchen. dann hab ich den bekannten angerufen der mir die sandbox gegeben hat und der meinte dann nur.. ja die städte sind voll leer und die monster bewegen sich komisch ;D .. nach all den jahren warten hätte er schon vor dem release keine lust mehr.
kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich dann zeitgleich mit ihm meinen hexer erstellt hab und das ganze wieder von vorne los ging ;D hatte 15 ingame spieltage und war lvl 19
weil ich mir unbedingt alles anschauen wollte.


----------



## Animos93 (29. Juli 2008)

Hab bsi vor kurzem noch gedacht Todesritter können Schilde tragen XDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

ich weiss noch wie ich die alleraller-erste kämpfende Aufgabe für mein Pala bekommen habe...weiss gar net mehr welche Waffe ich da hatte?war das ein Stock?rostiges Kurzschwert?keine Ahnung...jedenfalls näherte ich mich dem ersten Gegner und began mit wilden Versuchen besondere Schläge oder gar Tritte an mein Gegner zu landen...
linke Pfeiltaste,rechte Pfeiltaste,voran, zurück,linke Maustatse,rechte Maustatste...
mit einiger Befriedigung sah ich das ich,obwohl mir nicht eine Kombo gelungen ist,den Gegner langsam zu zermürben...
ich lass jetzt die Pfeiltasten in Ruhe und mach einfach planlos weiter mit Links-Rechts-Kombinationen meinen Maustasten...
und siehe da:der erste Gegner lag im Staub...
ich mit der gleichen Taktik den zweiten gegner angegriffen...links,rechts,links,rechts...jaaaa,friss Staub...
der dritte gegner...wieder geht er in einem Schlaghagel nieder...
der vierte gegner...so langsam fangen meine Finger an den Maustasten, vom wilden klicken, an, ein bissel weh zu tun.egal,auch der Gegner stirbt...
beim fünften Gegner ruft meine Frau dazwischen,ob ich ihr nicht einmal kurz helfen könnte...
ich:nein,geht jetzt auf keinen Fall...naja,nach der dritten Bitte stand ich wütend auf, während der Kampf im vollen Gange war.
na toll,dachte ich,da beiss ich wohl jetzt das erste mal ins Gras wo ich nich meine Links-rechts-Kombos machen könnte...nach 20 sekunden war ich wieder am Bildschirm und siehe da...der Gegner war tot...und das ohne meine Kombos?????
tja,danach dauerte es nur noch ein paar Gegner bis ich merkte,dass egal wie wild ich mitkämpfte,das Ergebnis das gleiche blieb...
so lernte ich,1.dass ein Pala kein Schaden macht(ok,ok,nur ein Scherz) und 2. begriff ich die Spieleautomatik eines Rollenspielgames...


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so lernte ich,1.dass ein Pala kein Schaden macht(ok,ok,nur ein Scherz) und 2. begriff ich die Spieleautomatik eines Rollenspielgames...



lach hier im office haben mich gerade alle angeschaut.. musste laut auflachen als ich das gelesen hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (29. Juli 2008)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Paladin auf LvL 64 gebracht.



klassiker....


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (29. Juli 2008)

Ich erinner mich noch gut daran.
Ich lief mit nem Kolelgen rum als aufeinmal son Schurke kam und uns umlegte. Mein kollege sagte zuvor, Schurken könnten Leute beklauen wenn sie tot sind. ich hatte natürlich derbe Schiss dass der meinen imba super epixxten 1337 Stab abzieht und hab sofort auf Geist freilassen gehämmert XD


----------



## Davidor (29. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Irrtum war,zu denken,dass ich Spass daran haben werde,zum xten Mal nen Startgebiet durchzukauen


----------



## Narisa (29. Juli 2008)

paTschQ schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts nun manakekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


MANAKEKSE..... gabs auch schon vor BC... Blizz hat die nur neu aufgelegt^^


----------



## Davidor (29. Juli 2008)

Das sind Mannakekse,keine Ahnung habt ihr xD


----------



## busaku (29. Juli 2008)

Ob man es glaubt oder nicht.. ich habe es geschafft als DEF-Tank bis LvL 60 zu leveln.. zudem habe ich erst mit LvL 40 rausbekommen, dass man durchs Questen mehr XP bekommt, als wie durch das Grinden der Mobs^^ (wobei alle rotmarkierten Wörter der Widerspruch in sich sind^^)
------
Nen RL-Kollege von mir hat durch mich - auch mit lvl 40 - rausgefunden, dass der *Shadowpriest* einen *Fear* besitzt. 
Und heute laufen wir mit T6 rum.....^^


----------



## phamo (29. Juli 2008)

wowaddict schrieb:


> ...sandbox gegeben hat und der meinte dann nur.. ja die städte sind voll leer und die *monster* bewegen sich komisch



Wie zum Teufel gibt es Monster in einer Sandbox ?^^ (Eine Sandbox vor dem Release ? not bad)


B2T:

Jo als Schurke Bedarf auf Stoff Sachen und dachte immer, dass wenn ich mehr Beweglichkeit habe viel schneller laufe^^



mfg


----------



## fortuneNext (29. Juli 2008)

Hmmm meine Irrtümer sind nich ganz so lustig...

1. Ich hab mit lvl 6 mal verzweifelt jede Menge Leute angeschrieben und Zeit verplemmpert, weil ich unbedingt wissen wollte, ob das Seelengebundene Item besser ist als das andere...

2. Ich bin mal 4 Stunden durch Undercity geirrt und hab den Ausgang nicht gefunden!

3. Ich hab mal einen Jäger ignored weil er mir kein MDW buffen wollte...



Übrigens, der Magiedämpfer bzw Magieverstärker-Irrtum ist weit verbreitet, mir aber nie passiert :-> (bin auch nen Mage)


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (29. Juli 2008)

Mein erster char war hunter (spiele jetzt auch hunter nur horde) und wusste nicht das mein pet mehr ränge von klaue etc. lernen kann (also hab ihn nichts beigebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und so hatte mein pet (schw. löwe) bis lvl 55 nur klaue rang1 und kaum rüssi oder ausdauer... dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich war BM geskillt :-).


----------



## raeugen (29. Juli 2008)

hmm.. schönes thema^^

früher war ich au mal ganz schön blöd^^
ich habe damals ein ziemlich gutes schwert (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=869)gefunden, ich dachte nur : WOW! das muss gut sein --> angelegt.
allerdings habe ich dafür ein zweihandschwert abgelegt (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10758).
Erst dann fällt mir auf, dass das schwert was ich gerade gefunden habe, weniger schaden macht, Also lege ich mein altes schwert wieder an, und laufe verblüfft zum händler un verkaufe dort mein neues schwert...
Erst ein paar Level später habe ich dann bemerkt, dass es Unterschiede zwischen Einhand- und Zweihandschwertern gibt...


----------



## Juudra (29. Juli 2008)

Patirst schrieb:


> ich dachte immer den wappenrock der illidari bekommt man nur wenn man illidan gelegt hat.


au fuck ein gleichgesinnter und ich hab mich mal gewundert warum ein 69er gnom den Wappenrock trägt und hab mir gedacht Illidan muss ja voll die lusche sein XD

bis level 18 oder so hab ich gedacht jäger währen eine nahkampfklasse -.-

bis zu ner gewissen weile hab ich gedacht es gibt bücher mit der mann orcisch lernen kann *schäm*

hab mal gedacht mein mage kann mit dem schwebezauber solange schweben bis er am boden ist....sprang also vom großen aufzug in tausend nadeln bis der effekt wegging und ich auf den Boden klatschte -.-


----------



## Askalel (29. Juli 2008)

1. Die Sache mit Bedarf und Gier^^
2. Ich dachte es gibt ned mehr Fähigkeiten als die beim Lehrer im Anfangsgebiet (Hab ich mich auf Richturteil gefreut xD)
3. Rüstung > all^^
4. Wollte mir nen Jäger anfangen um Al`ar zu zähmen (war damals 20^^)
5. Ich dachte immer die Talentbäume wären egal, die gäbe es nur um Talente auch ohne Gold zu bekommen, man kann ja eh alles beim Lehrer lernen^^
6. Ich hab immer nur 1hand Schwerter ohne Schild getragen bis zur Kriegsklinge der Sin`Dorei^^


----------



## Wilddevil (29. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte immer dass man von [Hasenpfote] schneller laufen kann. Draum hab ich immer die Wölfe gefarmt^^. Ich habs mein Kollegen erzählt und er wollte mirs net glauben und dann hat er auch nen paar gefarmt und meine: Jow da wird man wirklich schneller xDD

war vor 3 jahren^^ lvl 4 Tauren warrior^^


----------



## Vesber (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe einige Level gedacht durch Heilboni würde ich besser geheilt werden... und habe ewig nach Sachen mit Charisma-Boni gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bimmelbingo schrieb:


> Irrtum oder Unwissenheit...mit lvl15 hatte ich bei buffed die komplette Karte von Azeroth gesehn und wollte dann unbedingt von SW nach IF, nur zu dumm das mir keiner gesagt hat was eine Tiefbahn ist...


Jau, hatte die Quest "Sturmlanzes Lieferung", keine Ahnung das es die Tiefenbahn gibt und mich lange lange gefragt wie ich nach Loch Modan komme...



Scharamo schrieb:


> klassiker....


Nichtsdestotrotz nicht lustig und wenn er noch so klassisch ist...


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. Juli 2008)

also das ist auch ziemlich peinlich aber ich erzähl es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hatte meinen ersten char (tauren krieger) und war im dorf bloodhoof zum questen. muss so zwischen lvl 5-10 gewesen sein.
da kam einer und schenkte mir 20 silber und fragte ob ich neu in wow bin und ob er mir helfen soll.
da ich von nix ne ahnung hatte hab ich ja gesagt und wir zogen zusammen los.
als ich beim questen zum dritten mal um den kompletten stonebull see rumgelaufen bin hat er mich gefragt ob ich eigentlich weiss daß man da auch durch schwimmen kann.

meine antwort: "nee ich dachte da ertrinkt man".

nun ja...hätte ja sein können in vielen anderen spielen ist es ja so daß man im wasser stirbt aber rückblickend doch recht peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (29. Juli 2008)

Mein grösster Irrtum war damals nach einem Patch (keine Ahnung mehr welcher) als ich mit meinem 60er Druiden in MC stand und heilen sollte und nichts klappte mit der Heilung (viel zu wenig heal kam, viel zu viel Mana verbraten beim heilen). Bis mir jemand sagte, dass ich meine Talente neu setzen müsste, weil die mit dem Patch resettet worden seien. ----> Talente neu verteilt und siehe da ----> heilen klappte wieder supi. Hatte mir dummerweise nicht die Patchnotes durchgelesen. Da hätte man das ja sehen können.


----------



## Ogannon (29. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste anfangs nicht, was diese vielen gelben Fragezeichen über manchen NPC's sein sollen. Dachte immer, dass diese Personen irgendwie gefährlich wären (darum dieses große Warnsymbol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Habe dann bis Level 20 nur gerindet bis ich aus Versehen mal einen dieser NPC's angesprochen habe und merkte, das die mir gar nichts tun wollen...


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

phamo schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel gibt es Monster in einer Sandbox ?^^ (Eine Sandbox vor dem Release ? not bad)
> 
> 
> B2T:
> ...



jepp war leeched alpha oder beta ka mehr genau und daraus dann ne core, kann sein das es garkeine sandbox war sondern wir es alle nur so
genannt haben.. =) i was young.. würde heute sagen das es ne normale emu core von der alpha oder beta war.
Aber war nicht meine eigene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute muss ich sagen, dass ich es nicht verstehen kann istantly auf nem emu server zu spielen, wäre mir iwie zu langweilig.

Back 2 topic: 

Bin mal mit dem Kopf an ner Lan auf der Tasta eingepennt und mich hat jemand reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War aber ziemlich schnell geklärt als mir nen kumpel wie wild an der schulter gezogen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


peinlich .. aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sitri (29. Juli 2008)

Irrtum? Irrwisch + Urturm? Ha, Sparwitz!

Mein größter Irrtum war eher meine größte Dummheit. Nachdem ich WoW gut ein halbes Jahr gespielt habe, hab ich ein Jahr pause gemacht ehe ich wieder neu eingestiegen bin. Zack.. Pala erstellt und in meinem Halbwissen nochmal daran erinnert "Fähigkeiten kann ich ab lvl 10 lernen".. tja.. mir glaubt niemand wie schwer es sein kann als Pala auf Level 10 zu kommen ohne einmal beim Lehrer gewesen zu sein (mir ist bewusst, das man auch mal zum Lehrer geschickt wird, aber mehr als die Quest abgegeben hab ich da nicht). Nach dem zehnten Tod und dem hundertsten Fluch des hohen Schwierigkeitsgrades schaut mir mein Kumpel über die Schulter und meint nur "Talente du Honk.. Talente gibts ab 10. Zum Lehrer kannst du schon lange"

Das hat gesessen, das zweite mal dass ich derart dumm war, war die Gewohnheit, dass man alle 2 Level zum Lehrer kann.. also bin ich auch zwischen 60-70 alle zwei Level zum Lehrer gestapft um mich jedes mal zu wundern, wieviel man doch auf einmal lernen kann.


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Sitri schrieb:


> Das hat gesessen, das zweite mal dass ich derart dumm war, war die Gewohnheit, dass man alle 2 Level zum Lehrer kann.. also bin ich auch zwischen 60-70 alle zwei Level zum Lehrer gestapft um mich jedes mal zu wundern, wieviel man doch auf einmal lernen kann.


Hui hab auch nen 70er und muss zugeben, dass habe ich bis jetzt nicht gewusst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War für mich eigentlich irgendwie selbstverständlich, dass es alle 2lvl sind...er hatte ja auch immer einiges neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanasas (29. Juli 2008)

Mit meinen Jungen Hunter auf der Probeversion von WoW hatte ich mir einen Eber als Pet geholt als es dann in Kampf abgeckackt war habe ich gedacht ich muss mir ein neues Pet holen aber vergeblichst als ich dann Level 13 war hat mir mein freund klar gemacht das mann das Pezt wiederbeleben kann ein tag spaeter is maine testversion leider abgelaufen peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angonia (29. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Irrtum war wohl als ich noch nicht wusste das es eine Schiffsverbindung zwischen Darnassus und dem Pier da im Wald gibt..  Bin dann irgendwo in der Mitte abgesoffen, konnte mich aber in Darnassus wiederbeleben.. *puh*


----------



## vikitori (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab nen GM angeschrieben weil mein Meta sockel nicht gefuntzt hat und ich "benötigt 3 blaue Edelsteine" übersehen hatte^^


----------



## Komakomi (29. Juli 2008)

Also: ich hab bis lvl 20 immer mal so und mal so auf würfel und münze bei den buten Iems geklickt! (ich hab schon mit lvl 60 welche getroffen die des nciht wussten)
ich hab bis lvl 15 nicht gewust was "Talente" sind... ich bin einfach hin und hb als dudu die mobs mit meiner grauen waffe runtergeknüppelt und immer wenn ich gestorben bin dachte ich "des muss einer dieser starken Elite gegnern sein von denen mein kumpel erzält hat!!!"
und ich bin mit lvl 25 (ca.) versehendlich durch mage port in die scherbenwelt gekommen.... ich dachte das wären alles Weltbosse (von denen ich zufor gelesen hatte) naja aber mit lvl 30 hatte ich alle scherbenwelt flugpunkte und konnte wieder ab nach sw! dat wars auch "schon" xD


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (29. Juli 2008)

Hab auf nem Privatserver angefangen und mein Priester is mit Warlock T0.5 herumgelaufen ^^ (War zu PreBC Zeiten)
Wenn ich heute dran denk, komm ich mir doch ein wenig dumm vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juli 2008)

Als ich damals endlich meine Teufelswache hatte und ich mit meinem Lvl-Partner unterwegs war, haben wir uns immer gewundert, dass die Wache keine Aggro halten konnte. Hab die Bücher dazu übersehen und ihm das somit gar ned beigebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonsilver (29. Juli 2008)

mir sind 2 kleine irrtümer passiert als ich mit meinem hexer angefangen habe. 

der erste war als ich mal ins verlies gegangen bin und jemand in der gruppe mich gebeten hat meinen seelenstein auf den priester zu setzen, hb den priester dann angehandelt und versucht ihm den stein in die hand zu drücken. wenn ich daran zurückdenke finde ich daran nur etwas traurig das entweder niemand bemerkt hat das ich aufgrund meiner unwissenheit den seelenstein nicht benutzt habe oder das es niemand in der gruppe für nötig hielt mich über die benutzung aufzuklären.

kurz nachdem ich den beschwörungszauber mit meinem hexer gelernt habe ist mir mein zweiter irrtm passiert. eine nachtelfe bat mich ihn zu mir zu porten, gutmütig wie ich war wollte ich das auch tun. also habe ich mit besagter elfe ne gruppe aufgemacht, ihn ausgewählt und den zauber begonnen. naja, der portalzauber kanalisiert ziemlich lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die elfe war hinterher kein stück näher an stormwind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (29. Juli 2008)

ich hab einmal einen gnom mit noggenfogger für ein haustier gehalten *hrhr*


----------



## Nihis (29. Juli 2008)

hmm... also damals....^^
muss so vor ca. 3 Jahren gewesen sein...erstellte ich meinen ersten char einen pala ....(erster Irrtum!) [gelöscht mit lvl 9]
am gleichen tag erstellte ich meinen Jäger ...war gut ...war auch lange zeit mein mainchar...dennoch muss ich gestehen, dass ich so mit ca. LVL15 im Handelschannel die frage gespamt habe, wo ich denn für meinen Char schilde her bekomme .... naja ...merkst du was ^^ 

mfg 

Hecke


----------



## STAR1988 (29. Juli 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Un meinen Druiden hab ich am Anfang gaaaanz ausgewogen in allen Skilltrees so ein bisschen geskillt...




Wie geil xD ausgerechnet beim druiden ^^ versuchen alle bäume zu skilln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunny* (29. Juli 2008)

Ich finde eure beiträge klasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich teilweise schlapp gelacht (z.B der Jäger den man aus der Gruppe warf, weil er nicht heilte)
Leider fällt mir spontan keiner meiner Irrtümer ein, aber gegeben hat es sie bestimmt!!

weiter so 
lg sinta


----------



## Lichtdrache (29. Juli 2008)

und ich hab mal bei nen reittiger wo ein gnom unter den tiger gedacht ob es auf einmal reitmounts gibt die einfach so losreiten ohne reiter.

Das war lustig und alle dachten der gnom wäre vom reittiger gefressen worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggor (29. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte früher das Willenskraft bestimmt wie hoch man würfelt, weil ein Kollege mir in ner Instanz immer alles weggewürfelt hat und mehr Willenskraft als ich hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunny* (29. Juli 2008)

das die beiträge klasse sind hab ich ja schon erwähnt! 
ich laß also noch weiter und stolperte über die "Schaaf im Kamin" Geschichte". 
ich musste so lachen das ich mir meinen schluck kaffe den ich gerade im mund hatte über die tastatur pustete und den rest wieder in die tasse spuckte!!
mein freund verstand kein wort was ich ihm da vorlesen wollte! ( wie auch? ich hatte nen hustenanfall und einen knallroten kopf) einfach göttlich!!!

lg sinta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (29. Juli 2008)

Ich wurde aus ner Gruppe gekickt, weil ich mit nem Mage nicht geheilt hab. Da hieß es"jede Stoffklasse kann doch heilen"


----------



## ChrisM1988 (29. Juli 2008)

Mein peinlichster fehler war das ich meinen Kumpel zu ernst genommen hatte als der meinte Hasen würden nach 30 Minuten Kamp in enrage gehen und das nur mit Palas ginge weil die keinen Schaden machen!

Also ich direkt nen Pala erstellt und ab Hasen suchen !

Nach locker 50(!!!!!) Hasen hab ich dann ma endlich gerafft das das garnicht gehen KANN XD



Ähnliches mit meinem Hexxer hab mir immer Healgear geneedet weil ich dachte das jeder Extraheilung brauchen kann XD

Und das letzte war in meinem ersten "Versunkener Tempel" run...da bin ich gestorben und hab mich 3mal bei Bob wiederbelebt und gut repkosten bezahlt bis sich einer mal endlich dazu herabgelassen hat mir zu erklärn wie ich da als Geist reinkomm XD


Das ist alles schon seeeehr lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (29. Juli 2008)

meine größten irtpmer waren jeder angriff nochmal raufklicken
was is wut???
heldenhafter stoß wofür is der gut???^^
biem hexenmeister mit lvl 15 gewundert warum krieg ich keien seelensplitter hab meinen kumpel gefragt wo es die zu kaufen gibt^^
essen und trinken gleichzeitig das das ght hab ich erst wochen später im ladebildschirm gesehen
und ich dachte bei anlegen gebunden ich krieg die teile dann nie wieder weg^^
und mit meinem 60er hexer miente einer ich soll ihn vor die ini porten wo wir reingehn wolln ich so porten können nur magier udn das nur in die hauptstäte^^


----------



## Neonsilver (29. Juli 2008)

mir ist noch einer meiner irrtümer eingefallen.

als ich mit meinem hexer nach desolace wollte. nach einem blick auf die weltkarte war mir auch klar das ich dazu durch das steinkrallengebirge müsste, allerdings fand ich im ashenvale^^ keinen zugang zum gebirge. da ich keinen weg fand bin ich irgendwann zum strand im ashenvale gegangen und bin von da nach süden geschwommen und hab auf dem weg immer wieder versucht irgendwo in das gebirge reinzuklettern. da ich keinen weg fand und ich bei diesen versuchen immer weiter nach süden geschwommen bin kam ich irgendwann in desolace an.


ansonsten fällt mir im mom nur ein von mir bzw. den anderen hexern in meinem mc raid verursachter irrtum.
in mc konnte man sich bei ein paar gegnern den einen oder anderen spaß erlauben. hab mit den anderen hexern beim dritten boss in mc gegen ende des kampfes schön feuerregen in die gruppe gemacht. schaden hats zwar nicht gemacht, aber einige sind trotzdem weggelaufen (für diejenigen die den boss nicht kennen, der boss hat hin und wieder ein feuerregen in die gruppe gemacht). 
da fällt mir noch ein anderer hexerspass ein, der gehört allerdings eigentlich nicht in diesen thread. ich hab mir mit den anderen hexern hin und wieder einen kleinen wettbewerb geliefert wer die elementare bei weniger hp verbannen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die reaktionen im ts waren, solang man es nicht zu oft gemacht hat, immer wieder recht lustig.


----------



## domi020892 (29. Juli 2008)

ach da hatte ich doch auch mal was.... mein aller erster char war ein mensch magier...
ich wollte immer viel Schaden machen also hab ich mir ein Stab geholt der viel Schaden halt hatte und viel Schaden pro Sekunde...
war schon peinlich mit einen Stab der +heal hatte :-)

(Die Zeiten vor BC) ----> und ich dachte immer mobs die Level Totenkopf haben sind über level 60 (wenn ich früher mit lvl 20 von SW nach IF geflogen bin)
und ich hatte totale angst mit nen Kumpel durch den Dämmerwald zu gehen.... nicht das ich angst vor Dunkelheit habe aber 
ich wurde mal am rande mit level 7 gekillt und hab halt gesehen das die Totenkopf waren (meiner meinung über 60 sind)

Was auch lustig war das ich wo ich gerade angefangen habe mir unmengen von wasser und brot machte und es dann verkaufenn wollte... das dann leider nicht ging


----------



## Thalak (29. Juli 2008)

Isalia schrieb:


> So richtig fiese Irrtümer hatte ich gar nicht meine ich..mir fällt nur ein doofer Irrtum ein.
> Ich dachte damals, daß ja sicher nach jedem Gebiet eins kommt, was so bis zu 10 Level über meinem ist...wollte also fein vom Rotkammgebirge (was damals aber Redridge hieß) in die Brennende Steppe...irgendwie hatten diese bösen Wichtel in der Lava aber was dagegen und streckten mich auf der "Lavabrücke" nieder...


Ganz genauso ging es mir auch. Als ich im Eschental fertig war, war ich der festen Überzeugung das es im Teufelswald weiterginge. Ich also da rein und den ersten Mob angegriffen. Den Totenkopf hab ich damals noch nicht 100%ig verstanden... Ich hab mich tapfer geschlagen und den Mob sogar ein wenig Leben abgezogen, wenn ich denn mal getroffen hab. Als mein Pet dann aber trotz Petheal recht schnell down gegangen ist, hab ich lieber das Weite gesucht *g*
Den FP in Azshara hatte ich übrigens schon weit früher gehabt, aber hab da nicht weiterleveln wollen, warum auch immer...
Und den FP bei dem Draeneiposten im Eschental, weiß grad nicht wie der heisst, hab ich erst mit Level 70 entdeckt als die grünen Ausrufezeichen auf der Minimap erschienen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Als ich übrigens das erste Mal im Eschental war, wollte ich unbedingt einen Hirsch zähmen. Der war aber noch 1-2 Level über mir und als ich dann das entsprechende Level erreicht hab, war ich ziemlich enttäuscht das es nicht ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich heute auch noch und hoffe das ich so ein Tier mit Wotlk als Exot zähmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jaja, das Eschental hat mich damals sehr geprägt, aber dann ging es aufwärts, weil ich mich endlich einer Gilde angeschlossen hatte mit der man viel gemeinsam unternommen hatte und sich gegenseitig Tipps geben konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (29. Juli 2008)

Ich denke noch heute:

Totenkopf = viel EP ......................^^





Aber irgendwie klappt das alleine nie. Bin wahrscheinlich zu schlecht.


----------



## dämonjäger (29. Juli 2008)

Mein erster Char war ein Magier und ich fand sachen wie Nebenhand und Zauerstab doof, damit greife ich doch nicht an, also warum soll ich dann da was tragen? Beim Händler bringen die Sachen immerhin Kohle. Bis mich dann in den DM ein netter Mitspieler aufgeklärt hat, dass man auch da Sachen trägt, wegen den Stats.


----------



## Müllermilch (29. Juli 2008)

Ohje^^Naja die Anfänger Gedanken/Ängste/Fehler waren schon Funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab damals einen Nachtelfdruiden gespielt(war mein erster Char aber inzwischen bin ich überzeugter Hordler)
Es war in Auberdine!Ich gab grad erfreut 2 Quests ab und durfte endlich voller Stolz mit Level 14 weiterspielen,als da Plötzlich ein riesiges Ungetüm in die Stadt gepolltert kam und die ganzen NPC vernichtete.An seiner Seite war eine schwarze Katze und irgentwie bekam ich schiss.(Es handelte sich um einen Tauren Jäger^^)Da ich noch nie ein Mitglied der anderen Fraktion gesehen hatte,war ich fest davon überzeugt das es in WoW gefährliche Monster im Wald gibt!Ab diesem Tag hatte ich immer Angst ohne Gruppe zu Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Im Eschental hab ich dann bemerkt das es nur Spieler der Gegnerischen Fraktion sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## reebow (29. Juli 2008)

mit meim ersten char, nen rogue hab ich mir als reward immer wasser geben lassen... hab gedacht hö warum sollt jemand brot nehmen das reggt doch garnicht soviel wie das wasser, welcher depp nimmt sowas xD ja bis ich mit level 16 gelesen hab das da mana steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch noch nen guten Irrtum:


Hunter machen keinen damage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist wohl eines der größten Irrtümer in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (29. Juli 2008)

Das gilt auch für palas die machen im ernst kein schaden die sind immer ganz ganz unten in dmgmeter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghorghor (29. Juli 2008)

Ich war damals mit meinem Warlock (mein 2.Char) ca.lvl20-25 in BSF unterwegs, beim bekämpfen der Geister bekamen wir immer wieder diesen blöden Fluch angehängt, und einer der Mitspieler sagte ständig ich soll ihn endlich entfluchen...
Ich dachte erstmal, dass sei wohl ein talent oder spell, den ich noch nicht erlernt hatte, und entschuldigte mich bei allen für meine schlechte Klassenbeherrschung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceDogg (29. Juli 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich wusste am Anfang nix mit Bedarf oder Gier beim Looten anzufangen. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass sich Bedarf ja nicht so aggressiv anhört wie Gier, und hab eben die ersten Male immer Bedarf gedrückt ...




mir gings auch so, nach einer zeit als wir schon 30 minuten in der ini waren (man muss dazu sagen war mein erstes game was ich übers internet gezockt hab) sagte einer:" du hbist voll der ninja"
ich konnte damit halt noch nix anfangen und hab einfach: "jo^^" geschrieben xD

was noch lustig is war als ich das erste mal einen der anderen fraktion sah und dachte ich kill den jetzt, nur war der halt damals 60 und ich 14 oder so^^
später als ich bemerkte der will mir nix tun hab ich mich zu den anderen lowies dazugestellt und wollt mich bei ihm entschuldigen.
bis mir einer geschrieben hat, dass der das nicht lesen kann, weil der von der anderen fraktion is


----------



## Davidor (29. Juli 2008)

Die Geschichte mitm Ninja findsch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myxine (29. Juli 2008)

- Ich hatte immer schiss, das mir feindlich gesinnte schurken meine taschen ausräumen & mein gold stehlen könnten...
- und ertrunken bin ich auch ganz oft, weil ich immer ins wasser gesprungen bin, mit´n kopp also unter wasser & net            wusst wie man wieder nach oben kommt...(kahm daher, weil ich früher nur mit den tasten "q,a,w,s,e,d" gesteuert habe)
- hab anfangs auch nicht so recht verstanden das man tote mobs looten kann


----------



## Padparadscha (29. Juli 2008)

Gaaaanz am anfang hab ich auch jede menge komische gedanken gehabt und Merkwürdigkeiten gemacht
Ich habe aber vorher noch nie so etwas noch nie gespielt, höchstens mal Moorhuhn XD
Also wollte ich:
**Mit Meinem Magier habe ich versucht mit der Eisrüstung Gegener zu Töten
**Ähnliches wollte ich mit der Intelligenz bewirken (hab glaube ich erst mit lvl 5 bemerkt das ich die Gegner damit nicht kaputt gehen)**
**Gut ich habe auch mit dem Stab alles klein gehauen
**Als ich das erste mal diesen Weg bei IF richtung Kharanos gelaufen bin dachte ich ich wäre Falsch
**Vor dem ersten Hordler habe ich mich versteckt (dabei hatte ich kein PVP an )
** Ich dachte wenn ich einmal in einer Gilde bin komm ich nie wieder raus.
** Dachte wenn ich sterbe bin ich halt tot (so wie bei Super Mario oder so) und hab meinen Freund gefragt ob die anderen nicht Sterben.

Naja wird bestimmt noch einiges mehr sein....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muymuy (29. Juli 2008)

Als ich die nächste Stufe erreicht habe wollte ich zum Lehrer neue Fähigkeiten lernen.
Nur wunderte ich mich warum dort keine neuen zu kaufen gab.
Ich hab mich zwar wirklich sehr gewundert, hab aber einfach weiter gelevelt und dann so ca. 8 Level später wunderte ich mich dann trotzdem langsam warum ich nichts neues lernen konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich keine Lösung wusste hab ich halt ein Ticket geschrieben ... mächtig peinlich ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> Da sich dann rausstellte dass ich ausversehn unter Filter den Buton "Verfügbar" geklickt habe ... muss mir wohl irgentwann passiert sein...
Naja nicht weiter schlimm aber peinlich ...


----------



## rofldiepofl (29. Juli 2008)

hmmm...mich hat mal vor auf nem Zeppelin nen Schattenpriester zum Duell herausgefordert; Gedankenkontrolle und den Rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen


----------



## Thersus (29. Juli 2008)

Hm... Was ihr alle mit eurem gleichzeitig Essen und Trinken für ein Problem habt. Bis lvl 40 hab ich mit meinem ersten Krieger gar nie was gegessen und dann genervt nen neuen Char angefangen, in der hoffnung der Reggt schneller life als der dumme warri...... 

Naja. Dann gäbs da noch 3 Erlebnisse aus meinem Ally-Ausflug auf nem RPG-Realm. Ich weiß auch net was mit den leuten da abgeht, aber irgendwie... Naja...

1. Man beginnt friedlich auf dem RP Realm, trifft dort jedoch praktisch kein RP an... Jemanden ma daraufhin angewhispert, ob es da irgendwie gilden gibt die rp betreiben oder sonst irgendwas, erhielt ich die heroische antwort "Was ist RP?", okay, vielleicht ist der armen kreatur ja die abkürzung nicht ganz geläufig "Role Playing, also Rollenspiel?", "Was?", schock, hass, ignore.... 

2. Man tritt einer unbekannten Gilde bei, in der Hoffnung ein wenig RPG anzutreffen. Dezent danach gefragt bekam ich eine zum Thema super passende antwort: "Ja, also, normalerweise sind mehr Leute on". Leicht verwirrt "Öhm, ja, schön. Aber, wie stehts um RPG, gibts sowas hier überhaupt?"
"ja wie gesagt, also normalerweise sind mehr leute on, aber is noch bissl früh" wtf? leaven und gleich ma ignore liste erweitern...

3. Und das is ma echt der Brüller, hab ich so noch nicht erlebt. Meine Druidin hatte sich inzwischen so auf lvl 18 dahingelevelt, is ja als dudu anfangs recht ermüdend, so ohne katzengestalt und so. Wenn auf dem Realm da scheinbar auch nur vollidioten rumlaufen, zumindest waren es hilfsbereite vollidioten. Ich questete also mit einem lvl 23 hunter, der aus unerfindlichem grund noch in dem gebiet questete, obwohl wohl die meisten mobs shcon ziemlich grau für ihn war. irgendwann spricht er mich an: 
ich seh, du hast einige seelengebundene sachen an, das würd ich an deiner stelle auf dem level noch nicht machen, die kannst du nämlich später nicht mehr ausziehen, und du kriegst später viel bessere sachen als das was du jetzt anhast.
nachdem ich meinen lachanfall unterbunden hatte hab ich ihm dann nett erklärt was seelengebunden wirklich bedeutet und... naja... das wars dann auch schon...


----------



## Jonnyyy (29. Juli 2008)

Als ich als junger Zwergenhunter die Tiefenbahn entdeckte, bin ich unvorsichtigerweise vom Bahnsteig gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und erst kurz vor SW habe ich den Aufstieg aus den Geleisen in den kurzen Seitenarmen gefunden.   

Nachdem ich dann schon in SW war, habe ich mir ausführlich die Stadt angesehen und Angeln gelernt. Allerdings habe ich mich nicht getraut, als Level <10 dann in den Kanälen zu fischen, weil sich auf so einem Pier ein paar NPC-Boys neben mir unterhielten und einer davon sagte, dass es in den Kanälen auch Krokolisken gäbe. Allerdings hätte dies keinen Unterschied gemacht, da ich nach vielen erfolglosen Angelversuchen erst durch die freundliche Hilfe einer Gnomen Magierin meinen grundsätzlichen Fehler entdeckte:   Ich war bis dahin immer ans Gewässer gelaufen, habe die Angel in die Hand genommen und ewig gewartet, dass was geschieht. 

Oder auch die Zähmungsquest für mein Pet:  Dadurch habe ich mich fast 2 Stufen hochgelevelt  weil mein Zwergenjäger den Eber immer sofort erschoss, sobald ich ihn angeklickt habe. Bis mir dann gesagt wurde, dass ich das zu zähmende Pet mit LINKS anklicken muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den schlimmsten Irrtum habe ich allerdings begangen, indem ich jede Quest sofort annahm und in Teldrassil auch unüberlegt und naiv die "Faulhuf-Quest" (für Tauren?) annahm. Dies hat mir den Ruf in Eisenschmiede zerstört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Wahrscheinlich halten die Tauren nun meine Ernennung zum Ehrentauren für möglich)


----------



## Strongy (29. Juli 2008)

ich wollte mit meinem mage nach azshara hab aber den durchgang nicht gefunden und auf einmal ist dort eine brücke mit ein paar elite orcs... naja schild an und blinzeln.... das letzte was ich gesehen hab war: Entdeckt: Orgrimmar^^


----------



## Playboy51 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich mit lvl 40 in Tanaris, gegen nen alli hunter gekämpf. Der hat sich bei 5% totgestellt und ich dacht er wäre tot und war noch am campen^^.


----------



## Chillers (29. Juli 2008)

Bimmelbingo schrieb:


> Irrtum oder Unwissenheit...mit lvl15 hatte ich bei buffed die komplette Karte von Azeroth gesehn und wollte dann unbedingt von SW nach IF, nur zu dumm das mir keiner gesagt hat was eine Tiefbahn ist...so bin nach vielen Versuchen durch die Sengende Schlucht zu kommen auf die idee gekommen einfach zu schwimmen also auf nach Westfall zur Küste und bin dann ca. 30 Minuten nach Norden geschwommen (übrigens kamen mir im Wasser auch 2 Leute entgegen die wollten nach SW - geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid)....dann durch das Sumpfland gewipte und durchs Gebirge....nach 2 Stunden war ich dort.. juhu ein Greifenmeister in IF....die Tiefbahn habsch erst mit lvl 50 entdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie klasse ist das denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider ging dieser Kelch an mir vorbei; aber war bestimmt nur Zufall, habe ja sonst auch nie was gefunden (GH, Kadaver) und habe den GM kontaktiert, weil ich in irgendwelche Meere gefallen bin und die Klippen nicht hochkam. Oder mich dann im Meer/an Klippen als Geist völlig verirrte und mir übel wurde vom Richtungswechsel.
Bis man mir dann sagte :*Bevor Du ein ticket losslässt, versuch´FREISETZEN.* Da ging das dann halbwegs.

Offene Karten und Koordinaten machten es dann simpel, wobei es auch schade war, keinen Begleiter mehr zu haben, der einen zum Rest der Truppe in Inis führte nach einem wipe oder wenn man naseweis´mal *KURZ!* den Gang rechts inspizierte, wieder irgendwo ´runterfiel, gefühlte 100 mobs vor sich hatte und den Weg hoch nicht fand. Vom Trupp gar nicht zu reden.
Aber gut, dass das *damals*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war, heute werden Leuts ja schon wegen gerinfügigeren Fehlern geköpft.

Ich kann mir Deine Gefühle beim Entdecken der Tiefenbahn (schwankend zwischen *Ich IDI..* und *Ach? SO einfach ist das???* lebhaft vorstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem ersten Char (lvl 6) Nach Eisenschmiede gelaufen und bin in den Graben gefallen und habe mich dann erst mal ausgeloggt
Als ich mich weider eingeloggt habe war der Char nicht sichtbar (wie das manchmal so ist) und ich habe den Char aus Frust gelöscht weil ich nicht wusste wie ich aus dem Graben rauskommen sollte noch und mein Char nicht sichtbar war


----------



## bastiano (29. Juli 2008)

naja sagen wirs so war mit so nem komischen 60ger pala im tempel und als ich abgekratzt bin hab ich ihn angeschrieben er soll mich mal bitte rezzen da meinte er als er mir das lvl 10er q item für die pala rezz q gepostet habe ich will denn rezz fürn besonderen moment aufbewaren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 v


----------



## Mandibel (29. Juli 2008)

Der erste Char den ich gespielt habe war ein Schurke.
Mit dem hab ich auch konsequenter Weise immer Dolche benutzt.
Allerdings fand ich bis etwa Level 45, dass Meucheln ja echt ein sinnloser Skill ist, weil Hinterhalt doch viel mehr Schaden macht.
Bis ich dann mal nen Schurkenkollegen drauf ansprach und er mir mitgeteilt hat, dass man Meucheln auch außerhalb des Stealths benutzen kann....


----------



## elmoo200 (29. Juli 2008)

tjo mir gings auch so ähnlich nur bei mir wars so wo ich das erste mal gestorben bin dachte ich der char is weg hab ausgeloggt ihm gelöscht und das is 3 mal passiert immer so bei lvl 10 ^^ jo und dann hat mir nen kumpel gesagt musst nur zu leiche laufen^^


----------



## Syrics (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> versteckt find ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab mich mal inner gurubashi arena mit nem alli gekloppt,danach kam ein 70er angelaufen
ich war noch inner arena und hatte dementsprechend noch pvp an^^hab ihn früh genug gesehn und ab in verstohlen heit.zum glück ein pala^^bin dann raus und schnell aufs mount
70er kam und verfolgte mich^^ bin dann hinter sone mauer gereitet bin inne verstohlenheit wieder hervorgekommen und hinter  soner wurzel versteckt xD oohne verstpohlenheit xD hab mir einen abgeölacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry for ot..^^mir liegt ein irrtum auf der zunge aber ich kann ihn net ergreifen :/


----------



## Happening (29. Juli 2008)

Mir wurde erzählt, dass Totenkopf-Mobs Bosse sind, und als ich dann einmal im Teufelswald war (ich dachte nach Ashenvale gehts da hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dachte ich wooohh, ein ganzes Land voller Bosse!! Ich dann in OG frag sonen 60er (ja, war vor bc) warste schonmal Teufelswald? er so: jo. ich: echt? welche bosse haste denn schon alles gelegt? er meinte so: wie bosse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat echt lang gedauert, bis ich raus hatte, dass es keine bosse waren.


----------



## Sandalor (29. Juli 2008)

bastiano schrieb:


> naja sagen wirs so war mit so nem komischen 60ger pala im tempel und als ich abgekratzt bin hab ich ihn angeschrieben er soll mich mal bitte rezzen da meinte er als er mir das lvl 10er q item für die pala rezz q gepostet habe ich will denn rezz fürn besonderen moment aufbewaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm ich glaube ich hätte mich bepisst vor Lachen.
Naja mit Stufe 60 wird ihm das doch sicher schon einmal jemand verklickert haben oder?


----------



## Marnir (29. Juli 2008)

Brannos schrieb:


> mein größter Irrtum am Anfang:
> 
> Ich habe jedes neue Item angelegt das mehr Rüstung hatte! Stats? egal! ^^ hauptsache rüstung!




das ging mir bis lvl 20 auch so xDD  spiele hexxer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ahja un ich hab in silbermond verzweifelt nen lehrer gesucht bei dem ich schwere rüstung lernen kann, weil die items ja mehr rüsi hatten xD  bis mir dann nen kumpel gesagt hat, dass ich nen stoffi bin :/

naja lang lang ists her^^


----------



## Marnir (29. Juli 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> meine größten irtpmer waren jeder angriff nochmal raufklicken
> was is wut???
> heldenhafter stoß wofür is der gut???^^
> biem hexenmeister mit lvl 15 gewundert warum krieg ich keien seelensplitter hab meinen kumpel gefragt wo es die zu kaufen gibt^^
> ...




LOL  ok das sind natürlich sehr geile Geschichten XD


----------



## General Failure (29. Juli 2008)

Brannos schrieb:


> mein größter Irrtum am Anfang:
> 
> Ich habe jedes neue Item angelegt das mehr Rüstung hatte! Stats? egal! ^^ hauptsache rüstung!



Komisch das hab ich auch!

Meinen Allrounder Druiden der alles mögliche getragen hatte was mehr Rüstung hat und in allen Talenbäumen von allem ein bisschen konnte! Irgentwie hab ich dann mit Level 38 nach einem halben Jahr gemerkt das es nicht so klug war^^

Heute gibs ihn nichtmehr... Schade ich hätte ihn aufheben sollen dann könnt ich ihr hier mal linken ;-)


----------



## Rantja (30. Juli 2008)

bastiano schrieb:


> naja sagen wirs so war mit so nem komischen 60ger pala im tempel und als ich abgekratzt bin hab ich ihn angeschrieben er soll mich mal bitte rezzen da meinte er als er mir das lvl 10er q item für die pala rezz q gepostet habe ich will denn rezz fürn besonderen moment aufbewaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe selber mit lvl60 in Ubrs glernt, daß man als Jäger sein Pet auch wegschicken kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Level 60 Hunter... in einer Ini "Die Hunter bitte Eisfalle bei Mobgruppen"

Ich: sowas wie Fallen hab ich nicht.
-Doch hast DU.
Ich: Nee , da sind keine.
-Kuck in Dein Zauberbuch.
Ich:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seit dem sind Fallen mein Besterfreund^^


----------



## General Failure (30. Juli 2008)

Man war das damals noch schön... Irgentwie war es damals ein anderes Spiel wie jetzt. Als ich mit meinem Freund den ganzen Tag Trogs in der Südöstlichen Mine in Dun Morogh verhauen hab... Ich hab ewig gebraucht bis ich ein Level up hatte aber es hat Spaß gemacht.
So nun mal ne aufzählung von meinen größten Irrtümern:

Erste Klasse die ich mir erstellt habe war ein Nachtelf Hunter damit bin ich dann erstmal los gezogen. Gleich raus ausm Startgebiet in das Dorf mit den nette Level 6 Mobs. Das war am ersten Release Tag von WoW, aber ich war nicht allein^^ das ganze Gebiet war voll mit Level 1ern die genau das gleiche machten wie ich... sterben. Nach einer weile hatte ich dann die Straße gefunden und gemerkt das man darauf eigentlich sehr sicher läuft. Irgentwie war ich dann in Auberdine(mit dem Schiff)... *kurzer blick auf das Land* bissl unheimlich da ist sicher gefährlich. Und dann bin ich auf die andere Seite gelaufen wo damals noch der Typ stand der einem nach Menethil geportet hat. Von hier wusste ich den Weg zu meinem Freund der einen Zwerg Krieger spielte.

Zur gleichen Zeit rannte der in Stormwind rum und suchte den ausgang aus der Menschen Stadt. Irgentwie hatte er es geschaft in die Tiefenbahn zu kommen und fand nun nichtmehr aus der Stadt raus.

Nunja dann haben wir einfach beide eine Zwerg erstellt. Ich machte mir wieder eienn Jäger(ich fand das mit den Pets so imba^^). Den Hunter hab ich dann ab Level 10 nichtmehr gelevelt kA warum aber der Hexer der mit seinem kleinen Wichtel da rum rannte war cooler als mein Bär.

Nach über einem Jahr hab ich dann den Hunter wieder gespielt als ich schon einen 60er Priester hatte und ihn dann auf Level 70 gespielt und bis zu meinem wechsel auf die Hordenseite war das dann auch mein Mainchar.

For the Horde(damals: die Defias außerhalb des Menschenstartgebiets) Oh mein Gott renn da sind Hordler ;-)


----------



## Komakomi (30. Juli 2008)

bastiano schrieb:


> naja sagen wirs so war mit so nem komischen 60ger pala im tempel und als ich abgekratzt bin hab ich ihn angeschrieben er soll mich mal bitte rezzen da meinte er als er mir das lvl 10er q item für die pala rezz q gepostet habe ich will denn rezz fürn besonderen moment aufbewaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOOOOOL ich lach mich schlapp!!!!


was mir als dudu passiert is is auch nicht schlecht:
Ich war des erste mal in Darnassus!
alles schön und um 3 uhr nachts unterhalten sich paar leute lustig im /2!
ich denk mir: Listige runde.... ich bin dabei!!!
also fing ich an witze zu reißen und schrieb LOOOL usw. im /2 lachten auch alle zwischen durch mal wieder...

1 woche später (des erste mal in SW) gabs mal wieder ne lustige /2 runde, aber dieses mal Mittags....
also schrieb ich wieder vor mich hin und loooool und den ganzen schmarn.... dan wurde ich entäuscht und mir wurde mitgeteilt dass ich vor meinen text /2 schreiben muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem allerersten char gedacht, dass ich um vom Menschengebiet zu den Nachtelfen zu kommen durch Westfall rennen müsse oO
da ich laaaaange vor dem bedarf-gier system gespielt hab hatte ich damit keine probleme, hab nur 1x gefragt warum sie immer n/g sagen wenn man würfeln kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem hab ich dann meinen rerollten druiden als healer gelevelt, immer nach jedem mob gesoffen etc.

aber sonst hatte ich keine probleme, da ich immer, wenn ich was nicht verstanden hab, mich umgedreht hab und meinen bruder gefragt, er war genervt aber ich hab alles gewusst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mir fällt da auch ne lustige geschichte ein über nen bekannten: wir rennen so gemeinsam durchs sumpfland(sind nachtelfen, ich schurke, er hunter) nach if und sein pet stirbt, ich frag ihn ob ers nicht rezzen will, sagt er: "nee, da komm ich nichtmehr hin, ich hol mir ein neues"
ich hab mich 5 minuten nichtmehr unter kontrolle gehabt, vor lachen^^ dann hab ich ihm erklärt, dass das pet zu einem beschwört wird, aber er wollte es einige zeit nicht begreifen


----------



## sevendays5 (30. Juli 2008)

mein erster chara nen druide, auf dem pvp server war immer was los, hab auch gleich um ahsenvale mitgemosht. dann wurde ich gesheept...ich fands urkomisch als schaf hin und her zu irren. 

das ich aus dem sheep rausshiften kann, nun ja, als noob wusst ich sowas net. mit lvl 60 hat ich dann einige duelle gegen nen mage. der hat jedesmal mich gesheept, dann mit pyro, instant fireball umgenuket. bis er mir den sagenhaften lachend den tip gab, das ich in feralform nicht sheepbar bin/rauskomme^^ 

damals gabs auch kein moonkin und feral war einfach grottig. da musste man healer sein =((


----------



## BlackBirdone (30. Juli 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich wusste am Anfang nix mit Bedarf oder Gier beim Looten anzufangen. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass sich Bedarf ja nicht so aggressiv anhört wie Gier, und hab eben die ersten Male immer Bedarf gedrückt ...




Ging mir auch so dachte hm gier = sich das einfach nehmen

Bedarf = Ich könnte es brauchen ^^


--
ZITAT(Brannos @ 28.07.2008, 17:01) *
mein größter Irrtum am Anfang:

Ich habe jedes neue Item angelegt das mehr Rüstung hatte! Stats? egal! ^^ hauptsache rüstung!

^^ GROßES DITO


----------



## noizycat (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> wußte ich ab dem zeitpunkt das es defintiv kein jump 'n run game ist weil man ja nicht mal ordentlich kriechen oder robben kann und b. nachdem ich dann endlich drei leute inkl . hexer vor ort hatte die mich da dann raus geportet haben und ich wieder frisch luft atmen konnte, saß da über eine stunde im Kamin fest fragte mich ne Gildenkollegin .... wieso hast denn nicht ruhestein benutzt. ... keiner ... wirklich keiner der anwesenden hatte daran gedacht und ich bin mit dem Kopf auf der tischplatte detoniert .-(





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hing mal mit nem Mage im Kloster nach nem Fear hinter irgendwelchen Gegenständen fest. Kam einfach nicht raus. Schon ganz verzweifelt diskutiert, ob ich jetzt nen GM anschreiben soll oder Ruhestein nehmen und nochmal geportet werden. ^^

Irgendwann meinte dann einer "blinzel doch mal!" PUH ..... was für eine Erleichterung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilson_M4A1 (30. Juli 2008)

Hab mal versucht in DM als hunter zu heal mit dem petheal. hab mich gewundert warums nicht geht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (30. Juli 2008)

Mein größter Irrtum... hmm... ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich mal als Geist von einem Friedhof (östliches Ashenvale) zu nem anderen (Auberdine denk ich wars) rennen wollte. Weil als Geist ist man ja ein bisschen schneller als zu Fuß, besonders als Nachtelf =)

Ah jetzt kommts... ich glaube sogar ich hab mich absichtlich sterben lassen, weil ich ohnehin dachte ich werde in Astranaar gerezzt, aber Irrtum! Dann dachte ich... naja... ich bin ohnehin fertig hier, rezz ich mich halt wo anders.

Extrem langer Weg quer durch Ashenvale und Darkshore für nix -.- Ich weiß nicht wies is - wird man dann wieder zum andern Friedhof "teleportiert", wenn man sich wiederbelebt oder wird einem nur gesagt, dass man hier nicht rezzen kann? kA... beide Alternativen wären jedenfalls sehr ernüchternd.


----------



## Metusalem (30. Juli 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich wusste am Anfang nix mit Bedarf oder Gier beim Looten anzufangen. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass sich Bedarf ja nicht so aggressiv anhört wie Gier, und hab eben die ersten Male immer Bedarf gedrückt ...




mmh.... und mit der ersten Gruppe unterwegs. Beim ersten grünen Loot : Los würfeln und dann habe ich auf die Würfel geklickt ... und es was meins - Platte als Stoffi


----------



## Spineshank (30. Juli 2008)

Mir persönlich is nie irgendwas in der art passiert aber dafür meinem cousin.

Ich hab ihm WoW installiert und mal nen test account eingerichtet. mein cousin ist erst 14 und war daher noch etwas unbeholfen. ok er gamet los (das war so zu mittag) ich geh nach haus und logg auch ein. Hab ihn dann etwas begleitet (so 1 stunde oder so) und bin danach off gegangen und weggefahren. 

als ich wieder on kam (so gegen halb 2 in der früh wars glaub ich) war der typ noch immer online. Ich /w ihn an:


Ich: omg, alter! was machst du noch on? deine mutter killt mich wenn sie erfährt das du wegen einem spiel das ich dir gegeben hab noch so lang wach bist!

Cousin: Was soll ich machen mir gefällt es so gut!!!!

Ich: trotzdem! Schau mal auf die Uhr!

Cousin: Find keinen Knopf zum speichern und sonst is alles weg.


ich hab gedacht ich les nicht richtig -.-

-----

Oha mir is doch mal was passiert:

War grad in ZG das erste mal. ich war schon lvl 62 und es sind die ganzen ZG Marken gedropt. Und ich hab mich so gefreut und hab überall die marken gepostet und geschrieben:

Wenns so weitergeht hab ich *T3* heute noch komplett....

War total peinlich als mich der erste angesprochen hat und sagte das das nur zul gurub set ist ^^

mfg illu


----------



## elendur (30. Juli 2008)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Paladin auf LvL 64 gebracht.




OMG!!!


----------



## Traka (30. Juli 2008)

Metusalem schrieb:


> mmh.... und mit der ersten Gruppe unterwegs. Beim ersten grünen Loot : Los würfeln und dann habe ich auf die Würfel geklickt ... und es was meins - Platte als Stoffi


Dann warst du aber spät in einer Ini. Platte dropt ja erst in hohen 30er inis




Spineshank schrieb:


> Cousin: Find keinen Knopf zum speichern und sonst is alles weg.



loool, das Beste bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (30. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich noch ganz vage erinnern das ich als Holypaladina damals nicht mit 1h und Schild gelevelt habe sondern mit 2h und Stärke Zeugs und so (anstatt alles auf spelldmg auszulegen *peinlich*) 
Und das ich bis Ende 60 nicht geplant hatte das der HolyShock ja gut zusätzlich aua machen kann, total schlecht von mir aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....das sag ich nur Expala Noob....!!!


----------



## Marnir (30. Juli 2008)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so dachte hm gier = sich das einfach nehmen
> 
> Bedarf = Ich könnte es brauchen ^^
> 
> ...




hehe jop das ging mir ebenfalls so^^ erinner mich als ich zum ersten ma in ner ini war (HDW)..... da hab ich halt immer  auf den würfel geklickt^^  nach ner zeit schrieb ich dann mal in den gruppenchannel "mann hab ich heute ein glück... bekomme ja alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".....tja, dann wurde ich aufgeklärt...^^


----------



## Syvius (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ma versucht als Schurke ein Zweihandschwert anzulegen^^

War ziemlich peinlich aber naja.



Bin übrigens auch damals im Schlingendorntal zur Arena der Gurubashi gegangen, aber da war zu meinem Glück niemand.



Und die Sache mit den benögtigten Stats auf der Rüssi war früher auch so ne Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lirynia (30. Juli 2008)

hm, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke...

Ich wurde in ne Grp invitet und hab abgelehnt mit den Worten "Vielleicht suchst du dir jemanden der nciht seit 20 minuten spielt zum PKen"(nach BC als Friendly fire aus war und ich kam aus einem spiel wo man sich in party ungestraft töten konnte).

Und Rüstung>all, naja, wer hat den Fehler nicht gemacht?


----------



## Druda (30. Juli 2008)

hm..mein erster Druide erreichte das Level 18..
da fragte mich jemand, ob ich denn schon die Wassergestalt hätte, wobei ich zu diesem Zeitspunkt nichtmal wusste, dass es die gab xD
also hab ich mich aufgemacht und auch eine spitzen Erklärung gekriegt, dass ich nach Westfall soll..
ich, als Nachtelfin bin also durchs Sumpfland und dort falsch abgebogen, so landete ich im Arathihochland.
ich hab mich natürlich gewundert, wieso mich da jeder ?? Mob angregriffen hat und wieso das alles sowieso so schwer war, obwohl ich doch da durch musste!
schließlich landete ich in Hammerfall..dachte ja toll, endlich eine Stadt und seh noch, wie mich die Orcwachen umbringen.
zum Ende hin hab ich mich doch einfach weg geportet und lieber persönlich führen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devilhunterX (30. Juli 2008)

Lol damals mit meim Troll schamie als ich den komischen Typ auf der insel machen musst wusst ich noch ned das Ausrüstung kapull geht^^ hab mich nur über das komische rote männchen da gewundert und über die Tatsache das ich immer schneller gestorben bin xD

Und als ich für die Schamiequest nach Tarrens Mühle musste hab ich versucht durch die östlichen Pestländer dort hin zu kommen - ihr könnt euch ja denken wie das geendet hat , habs aber immer wieder versucht bei sich ein kumpel meiner erbanrmt hat und mir den Weg gezeigt^^

Achja und anfangs hab ich auch immer bedarft gemacht, hat sich doch viel schöner angehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devilhunterX (30. Juli 2008)

devilhunterX schrieb:


> Lol damals mit meim Troll schamie als ich den komischen Typ auf der insel machen musst wusst ich noch ned das Ausrüstung kapull geht^^ hab mich nur über das komische rote männchen da gewundert und über die Tatsache das ich immer schneller gestorben bin xD
> 
> Und als ich für die Schamiequest nach Tarrens Mühle musste hab ich versucht durch die östlichen Pestländer dort hin zu kommen - ihr könnt euch ja denken wie das geendet hat , habs aber immer wieder versucht bei sich ein kumpel meiner erbanrmt hat und mir den Weg gezeigt^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Éothain (30. Juli 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> Mein größter Irrtum... hmm... ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich mal als Geist von einem Friedhof (östliches Ashenvale) zu nem anderen (Auberdine denk ich wars) rennen wollte. Weil als Geist ist man ja ein bisschen schneller als zu Fuß, besonders als Nachtelf =)
> 
> Ah jetzt kommts... ich glaube sogar ich hab mich absichtlich sterben lassen, weil ich ohnehin dachte ich werde in Astranaar gerezzt, aber Irrtum! Dann dachte ich... naja... ich bin ohnehin fertig hier, rezz ich mich halt wo anders.
> 
> Extrem langer Weg quer durch Ashenvale und Darkshore für nix -.- Ich weiß nicht wies is - wird man dann wieder zum andern Friedhof "teleportiert", wenn man sich wiederbelebt oder wird einem nur gesagt, dass man hier nicht rezzen kann? kA... beide Alternativen wären jedenfalls sehr ernüchternd.



kA wurde das gepatched und ich habs überlesen ? habe mir lange vor BC mit nem Gildie mal jeweils nen Untoten erstellt. Sind dann mit Level 1 losgelaufen mit Ziel Menethil. Irgendwann wurden natürlich die Mobs zu groß vom Level und dann sind wir als Geist weiter bis zum Ziel und haben uns dann dort mit Bob getroffen und wiederbelebt. Naja in dem Level in Menethil bringt zwar nichts, war aber trotzdem lustig.


----------



## SirBurns (30. Juli 2008)

Sind ja nette Sachen dabei!

Mein erster Char war Orc-Schami.
Hab eine Quest in XR bekommen wo ich in den Silberwald musste, jedoch hatte ich keine Ahnung wie ich da rüber komm.
Also hab ich einfach weiter gequestet, bis ich in Ash paar Leute kennen gelernt hab.
Nach ein paar Tagen wurde ich gefragt ob ich net mit Ihnen Kloster gehen will, als ich auf die Karte schaute, sah ich das alle auf dem anderen Kontinent waren!
Ich natürlich rein in den Gruppenchan: Hey Leuts wie kommt ihr da rüber?
Sie erklärten mir dann das es da so ein schönes Zep gibt mit dem man rüber kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man das gab gelächter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Burn


----------



## Arcanem (30. Juli 2008)

Lirynia schrieb:


> Und Rüstung>all, naja, wer hat den Fehler nicht gemacht?


ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit bedarf/gier hatte ich keine probleme, weil ich einen monat vorher guildwars anprobiert hab und da is es glaub ich auch so ^^

btw, ich hab meinen bruder ganz am anfang, als ich noch nicht selbst gespielt hab, gefragt obs da nen multiplayer modus gibt, und wollts einfach nicht verstehen xD


----------



## Heydu (30. Juli 2008)

das war ganz am anfang, als ich meinen Hunter erstellt hab. 
ich hatte keine ahnung, dass man einen begleiter haben kann und wusste nicht mal, dass man questen kann. Alles was ich sah, waren so laute komische ! auf den kopf von NPC's und hab mir natürlich nichts dabei gedacht. hab bis lvl 14 ohne quests und ohne begleiter gemacht -_- bis ein guter kolleg dann zu mir kam und mir alles erklärt hat.

Dann hab ich eine magierin erstellt (hunter war 18 damals) und sie hab ich dann durchs questen und so auf 17 gebracht. Iwann mal hiess es, ich muss nach Loch Modan eine Lieferung bringen. ähm *rot* also nahm ich mir die beine in die Hand und lief durch Wald von Elwynn nach Rotkamm, durch Rotkamm, dann zu Brennende Steppe (und geplant war dann von dort aus iwie nach Loch Modan, aber ich musste erst mals soweit kommen). Wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt, war es schlimmer als die hölle, als 10 mobs nachdem anderen mich wild durch Brennende Steppe jagten, und ich verzweifelt schrie, warum die mich nicht einfach in ruhe lassen wollen, ich will doch nur dadurch. Alle mobs waren natürlich Totenkopf und ich hab mich vor ihnen sehr geführchtet. Statt mich von diesen Mobs fernzuhalten und von Gefahrzonen abstand zu halten, ging ich von einer Mob Gruppe (diese dämmlichen Oger) zu den Skorpionen, und den drachen(damals waren sie alle Elite). Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie es war, als lvl 17 magier durch die Brennende Steppe von ca 40 Mobs gejagt zu werden und von einer gruppe zu einer noch schlimmeren
Gruppe "aus versehen" zu laufen. ich bin ca 19 mal dort gestorben. Es war der schlimmster Tag... 
dann hat mir mein Kollege (der mich auch meinem Hunter näher brachte) erklärt, ich solle doch mal die Bahn von SW nach IF nehmen und von dort aus sicher zu Fuss nach Loch Modan. In dem Moment wollte ich lieber vom 5 Stock runter springen, weil ich mir diese mühe erspart hätte, hätte ich vorher zuerst gefragt! arrrr^^


----------



## Batista1992 (30. Juli 2008)

Gab bestimmt viele aber an das einzige was ich mich erinnern kann, war damals als ich meinen Hunter auf ka level 12 oder so gebracht hatte und nen kollege damals 70er mage mir sagte dass ich mit jemand anderem zusammen leveln kann. Ich dachte klar geht bestimmt besser, bis er mir dan nsagte dass der auf nem ganz anderen Kontinent sei. 

Da dacht ich mir ne ich level lieber alleine weiter als dahin zu laufen. Plötzlich stand der Mage vor mir und ich dachte wie is der denn jetzt so schnell hier hin gekommen. Dann sagte er er macht mir ein Portal und ich dachte mages könnten einfach auf die karte klicken und sich hinporten wo sie wollen.


----------



## pixeljedi (30. Juli 2008)

ja ja die anfangs zeit ^^

ich bin damal vom shooter zum rollenspiel geweckselt....

kein plan von nix  :-)

also n zwerg/krieger erstellt..

irgend wann schußwaffe gelernt und dachte nu geht das spiel richtig los^^

600 schuß muni in beutel verfrachtet und ab in wald,erster schuß,mob kommt,zweiter schuß,mob is da ,zwerg tot^^

und so ging es mob für mob,ich hab echt versucht als krieger den mob mit der schußwaffe zu plätten. hab wohl zuviel shooter gezockt.

und die hölle war...neben mir steht n hunter  und bläst ein shoot nach dem anderen raus.

ich: wtf? warum kann der so schnell schießen?

hunter: n krieger braucht seine schußwaffe nur zum pullen^^

von da an gings prima  :-)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juli 2008)

wollte nem freund der erst mit WoW angefangen hat OG zeigen...
geht zu nem NPC fragt woher er die waffe hat ^^
habe ihm dann erklärt dass das garkein spieler sondern ein NPC is


----------



## Kankru (30. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich habe damals als mein Bruder mit WoW aufhören *wollte* mir nen Char auf seinem Account erstellt, er sagte immer ich soll ja net seine Chars spielen, da ich ihn eh net spielen kann.
Als ich dann lvl 5 hatte, wollte ich mal sehen, wie sich nen 60er Spielt, dann habe ich mit seinen schurken eingeloggt und bin erstmal gar nicht klar gekommen wie viele Buttons es da gibt.
Dann bin ich losgeritten (den Pferd-Button habe ich gefungen) und habe ein paar 50 -58 Mobs verprügelt, beim 5 war ich tot, was also stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass man seine Chars durch selber hochspielen erst beherrscht.
War jetzt nicht sooooooo ein extremes Erlebnis, war aber auch interessant!

MfG


----------



## Komakomi (30. Juli 2008)

omg da fällt mir noch was ein :þ
Dudu level 10: ich saß 7 tage (18 stunden) in der Mondlichtung weil ich den ausgang nciht gefunden hab-.-!


----------

